# Rust (Server Vorstellung) - Sammelthread



## Cheepa (29. Januar 2014)

Guten Abend,


[DE]Oxide/New/PvP/Sleep/Craft50%/Aird 10/Groups/PM/no Admin abuse


Hallo der Server besteht nun seit 28.01.2014 und ist für 75 Spieler vorläufig.
Anfängern wird gerne geholfen und werden nicht als Zielscheibe verwendet, um Ihnen ein einstieg in das Spiel zu gewähren.

ServerIP: 85.114.137.51:12060 
(Das Joinen wird euch vereinfacht indem Ihr über die Ingame Console F1 den Befehl net.connect 85.114.137.51:12060 eingebt)


Was euch erwartet:

	Aktive Admins
	Freundliche Mitspieler
	PVP Server

	Sleeper ON
	Airdrop ab 10 Spieler
	Admin Ticket für Fragen und Sonstiges

	Kein Admin Abuse
	Crafting Time 50%
	Regulierter Loot
	C4 nur durch Loot
	Keine Wipe vorgesehen
	Survival Rules 

	Starter Hilfe durch /kit Starter


Was wir von euch erwarten (Regeln):


	Seid fair! Lasst Neulinge in Ruhe oder Helft ihnen!
	Baut die Gebäude anderer Spiele nicht zu. Es geht um's Überleben und nicht um "wie erschaffe ich einen Kindergarten"!

	Nutzt /help für eine Übersicht

	Baut Kisten und Städte nicht einfach zu. Das gehört sich nicht und ist unfair, den anderen gegenüber.


Viele Grüße


----------



## sekouba (30. Januar 2014)

*[DE]Rust (PVP/Airdop 5+/no Admin abuse)*
   Hallo Zusammen

Ich suche auf diesem Weg einige Leute um dem Server ein bisschen Leben einzuhauchen.
Die Details findet man eigentlich schon im Servername. 

PVP
Airdrop ab 5 Spielern
Sleepmode on
Falldmg on
der Admin ist fair und bastelt sich nicht einfach Items
Max Player 50 (sind momentan so um die 5 Spieler)


Es wird Fair gespielt, nett gesprochen und Kindergarten-getue ist unerwünscht :-)

Der Servername: [DE]Rust (PVP/Airdop 5+/no Admin abuse)
die IP: 62.141.42.35:12030

der einfachste Weg den Server zu finden ist, wenn ihr mit F1 die Konsole öffnet und den Befehl "net.connect 62.141.42.35:12030" eingebt.

Ich freue mich auf viele Mitspieler

Gruss doema


----------



## Quarkmaske (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo buffed - Community!

Mein Name ist Quarkmaske und ich schreibe im Auftrag des Al!veCrewLP - Teams.

Wir sind 5 Freunde (zw. 20 u. 30) die sich dazu entschlossen haben einen eigenen Server zu mieten um darauf Rust zu spielen.
Aber nicht nur das, auf dem Server finden in unregelmäßigen Abständen Aufnahmen zu Let´s Play´s statt.
Zu finden sein wird das ganze dann, unter Youtube Channel Al!veCrewLP.

Natürlich ist der Channel noch leer, aber wir starten mit diesem Projekt auch genau *JETZT* -

*Sei also l!ve und von Anfang an dabei und leg heute noch auf unserem Server los!*

Du wirst natürlich mit in unseren Videos vorkommen und Teil unseres Al!veCrewLP´s. Unsere Abenteuer und Streifzüge werden für immer auf unserem LPchannel festgehalten.
Zeig sie dann deinen Freunden, dienen Haustieren oder erfreue dich selbst immer wieder an den Momenten in Rust mit uns.

Ob als Statist der nichts sagt oder nur chattet oder als die Hauptrolle die im Teamspeak kaum zu bremsen ist, bleibt dir überlassen. Vor jeder Aufnahme wird eine Nachricht über den Server geschickt.

Wir sind sehr noobfreundlich und wir haben auch sonst einige Besonderheiten auf unserem Server die wir dir anschließend vorstellen wollen:

Gameplay:

- Wir haben einen noobfreundlichen PVP-Server, allerdings spielen wir wie "Männer" (ergo Erwachsene) und es gibt keinen "Noobschutz" und Verweichlichungskram.
- Team- und Gruppenbildung aber auch Einzelkämpfer kommen auf ihre Kosten.
- Kein geflame oder hacken, durch permanente Adminüberwachung
- Wir helfen bei Fragen gerne, allerdings verschonen wir niemanden absichtlich, Auge um Auge... So wie sich das evolutorisch auch richtig gehört.
*
VORSICHT: KEIN SERVER FÜR MEMMEN!*

Features:

- 75 Slot PVP - Rustserver
- Dazugehöriger 50 Slot TS Server: 85.131.145.170:9980
- Halbe Crafting Zeit (50 % schneller)
- Airdrops ab 8 Spielern
- Doorsharing
- Sleeping ist aktiv (bau dir besser ein Haus bevor du off gehst!)
- StarterKits. Wir bieten einen leichteren Start für Newbies durch zwei vorgeschnürte Kits die per Chatbefehl geholt werden können.
- Verbesserte Lootvariablen
- PM System
- House-Ownership-Mod (Schöner Wohnen - immer weider neu umdekorieren  )
- Heute BRANDNEU gestartet! 04.02.2014!

Wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn der ein oder andere seine Rust Erfahrung und sein Gameplay zeitweise oder gerne auch hauptsächlich bei uns verbringt und gleichzeitig Teil dieses Let´s Playprojekts wird.
Wir freuen uns über neue Mitspieler die Rust nicht spielen wollen wie in Watte gepackt sondern die PVP Herrausforderungen wie echte Kerle vertragen können (und nicht rumheulen wie kleine Mädchen).

Wir sind nicht unfreundlich oder unfair, aber wir spielen das Spiel eben nicht mit Wattebäuschchen an den Fingern.

Raids, Teambuilding, und Rohstoffhandel gehören bei uns auf jeden Fall dazu!

*Der einfachste Weg den Server zu finden ist, wenn ihr mit F1 die Konsole
öffnet und den Befehl "net.connect 193.111.141.99:28350" eingebt.*

Wir würden uns freuen den ein oder anderen bald bei uns auf dem Server zu wiederzusehen.

_"Try to stay Al!ve"_

MfG
Al!veCrewLP
i.A. Quarkmaske


----------



## aaabbbcccddd (4. Februar 2014)

Super Server!!

Mods, welche den Spielspass erhöhen, aktive und freundliche Admins... Es fehlen nur noch die Spieler!

Reinschauen lohnt sich, ich kann den Server nur empfehlen!

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## knuella (6. Februar 2014)

[DE]|NewServer|PVP|Airdrops|no Admin abuse|Rust++|Special Start
Jeder kann vorbeischauen, wir haben genug Platz für jeden! 
Der Server ist noch recht unbevölkert und bietet Neulingen damit sehr gute Startmöglichkeiten!
Wir sind absolut gegen Cheater! Um Cheating zu vermeiden sind die Admins JEDEN Tag online!

IP: 93.186.202.209:28400

Im Spiel F1 -> net.connect "ServerIp"


Server-Regeln:

    Versucht Neulingen hilfsbereit gegnüber zu treten
    Nutzt die verfügbaren Chatbefehle!
    Kein Cheating, Glitching, Exploiting!
    Alle Spieler werden respektvoll behandelt!

    Flamt nicht zu sehr, es ist PVP

Serverdaten:

    PVP on
    Sleeper on
    Airdrops ab 25 Spielern
    Rust ++

Wir wollen eine familiäre Atmosphäre aufbauen, also joint JETZT!! :thumbsup:

Wir wünschen euch viel Spaß!!!!


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir erlaubt, die Server-Vorstellungsthreads in einem Sammelthread zu sammeln.

Dies haben wir bei anderen Spielen ebenfalls so gehandhabt.

Grüße

kaepteniglo

Moderator @buffed.de


----------



## jojojowhik (8. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,

wir möchten euch gerne unseren neuen Rust Server vorstellen.

Der Server ist jetzt seit dem 6.2.14 online.

Bei dem Server handelt es sich um einen PvP-Server mit dem Rust++ Mod.

Die Craftzeit beträgt 25% der normalen und Airdrops gibt es ab 5 Spielern.

Bei Fragen hilft unser Admin Team gerne.

Wir würden uns freuen euch auf unserem Server zu begrüßen

[DE]-=RUST.CASPAZ=-[PvP/Sleepers/Doorshare/25% Crafttime/Rust++] 




85.114.128.56:12010

Einfach Konsole über "F1" öffnen und eingeben:
net.connect "85.114.128.56:12010"


----------



## CamperAUT (11. Februar 2014)

Deutscher/EU Rust Server sucht noch nette Mitspieler!!!
Hi! Falls noch jemand Lust hat Rust auf einem neuen Server zu spielen!
Unser Server braucht noch ein paar nette Leute!

Neuer Rust Server 
[EU]Rust Austria/Germany/EU [Sleeper|Craftingtime-50%/PvP] Wipe: 09.02 - 20:00

Aktive Admins und keine unerwarteten Wipes oder ähnliches!

Zum Verbinden: Einfach
net.connect 193.111.141.20:28350
kopieren und in der Konsole (F1im Spiel) einfügen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## crushburn (21. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute,

wollte hier mal meinen neuen Server vorstellen ebend aufgesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



IP: 134.255.229.132:28050
Es ist Cheatpunch und Rust++ installiert Admins sind meistens online und Airdrops gibt es ab 25 Leuten. Bisher gab es noch keinen!

Schaut einfach mal vorbei bis dann.


----------



## Geenie1983 (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Hier stelle ich kurz den Server von http://Geenies-nimmerland.de vor!

Game Server mit 50 Slots 24/7 Online
Server Standort ist Frankfurt (garantiert eine gute Ping)

Wir haben:
Rust Oxide 1.5.2

Weitere Mods wie Arena, Groups, Friends, Remover, Economy usw......

sind Installiert.

Aktive Admins(einer ist immer Online)

Wir suchen Member die Spass an Rust gefunden haben und sich einen Server
zum länger niederlassen suchen!

Events sind auch geplant..... Wenn Spieler zahl erreicht ist!

Schauts bei uns im Forum vorbei unter 

http://geenies-nimmerland.de

oder kommt zu uns auf den Server 

IP: net.connect 188.138.16.76:28715

Ein Mumble 50 Slot server ist auch noch da!
Wo wir auch gerne für dich und deine Freunde eigen Channels erstellen!

Mumble ip:85.236.105.19

Mumble Port:6712

So das wars von mir.. wir Freuen uns auf euch 

Bis dato 

Geenie


----------



## earl_of_Discordia (26. Februar 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich möchte euch mal kurz meinen Server vorstellen:

- nette Community
- faire Admins
- voll PvP
- 75 slots (mehr sind möglich)

- keine sleeper (Spieler die sich ausloggen werden sonst schlafend dargestellt)
- kein decay von Gebäuden (Gebäude zersetzen sich nicht)
- Sprachen im Chat: Deutsch und Englisch (bevorzugt)
- Abwürfe von Flugzeugen ab 10 eingeloggten Spielern
- Updates werden schnellstmöglich installiert
- keine Whipes

Mods:
- Magma
- Cheatpunch

Regeln:
- keine Beleidigungen
- keine Cheats oder Hacks
- kein Bug bzw. Exploit ausnutzen
- Spaß haben
- nett sein

Wir freuen uns über jeden neuen Mitspieler!

Direkt verbinden möglich in dem man im Spiel F1 drückt und in die Konsole "net.connect 193.111.141.59:28050" eingibt.


----------



## Osgor (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo allerseits, 

hier möchte ich euch mal den -Mein Kamin Rust-(DE) Server(net.connect 78.46.128.145:28175) vorstellen:

Wir haben: 

-PvP an (mit Noobprotect [1h nach erstmaligem Server betreten kein Schaden durch Mitspieler, außer ihr greift von euch aus an)
-Sleep an (für das intensivere Spielgefühl)
-Durability Off ( wie von der Mehrheit der Spieler gewünscht)
-Starter Kit (1 Stone Hatchet 10x gekochte Hühnerbrust und 1 Schlafsack) um euch den Einstieg leichter zu machen.
-Doorsharing ( einfach /share Spielername und ihr gebt all eure Türen frei für denjenigen, kein mühseliges Code eingeben)
-location (Ihr habt euch verlaufen einfach /location und ihr findet unter www.rustmap.net genau heraus wo ihr seid.
-Stats (/stats und ihr seht wie oft ihr gestorben seit wie oft ihr getötet habt und vieles mehr )
-Remover Tool ( Ihr habt euch verbaut? Kein Problem packt eure Pick Axe aus und haut 2 mal auf das falsche Teil ein, weg ist es. Kein unnötiges C4 verbrauchen oder neu bauen (Funktioniert nur wenn die Fundation euch gehört, also kein missbrauch von anderen Spielern möglich))
-Arena (Wir haben uns viel mühe gegeben und euch ein schönes Spielfeld am Ende der Welt abgesteckt auf dem ihr euch mit euren Mitspielern messen könnt. Preise inklusive) 
- Cheatpunch und VAC (Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als Cheater und Hacker die uns und euch den Spielspass verderben und das Spielen unmöglich machen, wir tuen alles um diese so schnell wie möglich zu identifizieren und vom Server zu entsorgen)

Wir bieten euch auch einen Server eigenen MumbleServer an ihr findet ihn unter:eu.mumble.nitrous-networks.co.uk Port - 65165

Bei Community-Wunsch ist es auch möglich andere Plugins die ihr vermisst hinzuzufügen oder auch Plugins zu entfernen die euch nicht gefallen (Mehrheitsentscheid vorrausgesetzt )

Wir bieten euch 4 aktive Admins von denen meistens einer entweder aktiv auf dem Server ist oder aber ein Auge auf die Console hat und euch mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht.

Wir arbeiten auch an einem Ticketsystem, dass es euch ermöglicht über einen Ingamebefehl eine Email an uns zu schreiben damit die Admins immer wissen was auf ihren Server los ist um euch zu helfen.

Bei fragen und Anregungen meldet euch einfach auf dem Server oder joint und macht euch ein eigenes Bild. 

Ich freu mich drauf euch zu sehen. 


Wenn ihr joinen wollt einfach im Spiel mit F1 die Console öffnen und net.connect 78.46.128.14 eingeben.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen 

Osgor


----------



## Kemsyth (2. März 2014)

*-NEW-WORLD-*


Deutschsprachiger Server

"Freudlicher Support"

Akitve Admins

Kemy 
Lowatorus
Snake

*Änfanger/Neulinge oder einfach freundliche Leute sind willkommen. Auch wenn es ein PvP Server ist, seid fair zueinander, keine Beleidigungen! *

*Valve Anticheat System*
*Beta Anticheat System by Facepunch Studios                      *

*DAS WICHTIGSTE:   	*
**Mostly Vanilla**
*Airdrops momentan ab 10 Spieler (Wird eventuell je nach Spieleranzahl LEICHT erhöht.)*
*Sleeper ON.*
*Carftingtime = LEICHT verringert.*
*Doorsharing*
*Kein Gebäudezerfall
*
_Für die Zukunft:_
_Eigener Teamspeakserver_
_Starterkit_
_Und weiteres..._

*Um uns schnell zu finden*
*F1 Console in der Serverübersicht aufrufen und folgendes einfügen:*
*net.connect 85.114.141.76:28450*

_*Viel Spass euch allen! *_


----------



## Xathros (2. März 2014)

Zwei rastlose Abenteurer sind auf der Suche nach fähigen Waffenbrüdern. Die Bezahlung ist schlecht, kaum Aussicht auf Ru(h)m und den Tod im Nacken… das ist der Stoff aus dem Helden gemacht werden.
Wir sind ein deutscher PvE/PvP Server, welcher das Zusammenspiel und den Spielspaß miteinander an erster Stelle setzen.

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Interesse uns ein wenig Gesellschaft zu leisten, wir würden uns freuen noch ein paar nette Mitglieder auf unserem Server begrüssen zu dürfen.

Vom Alter her solltet Ihr schon 30+ sein. Verpflichtungen geht hier keiner ein, mit der einen Ausnahme Höflichkeit im Umgang untereinander.

Pro Gamer sind hier fehl am Platz, ebenso die Spieler die vergessen haben das das hier ein Spiel ist, wir spielen weil es uns Spaß machen soll.

Unser Konzept verfolgt das Ziel unseren Mitgliedern eine dauerhafte Heimat zu bieten

Wir sind berufstätig, haben Familien und sind sonst im Privatleben recht eingespannt, was heißt wir spielen nur abends und am Wochenende.
Aufgrund persönlicher Erfahrungen suchen wir gleichgesinnte Mitspieler, oder besser gesagt Menschen mit demselben Schicksal. 

Wenn du dich uns anschließen möchtest, solltest du

- Geistig erwachsen sein
- ein Mindestalter von 30+ haben
- dich an Regeln halten können
- einen freundlichen Umgangston pflegen
- Spaß am Team Play und miteinander haben

*Server*

- PvE vorrangig
- PvP Zonen in 3 Städten
- Whitelist
- Serversprache nur deutsch
- Airdrop ab 15 Spielern
- die Air-Drop Zone wird zum PVP Gebiet
- Sleeper
- 50% Crafttime
- 50 max. Spieleranzahl
- veränderte Loot-Tables 

Serverstart: Wipe 03.03.2014
Homepage/Forum: http://www.clans.de/lucky-seventh
Steam-Gruppe: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/1974200119772014

*Weitere Plugins bei uns:*

- Privatnachrichten - sende jedem eine PN und chatte privat 
- Removetool - um fehlplatzierte Gebäudeteile neu zu setzen
- Spielerliste - sehe wer gerade mit dir online ist 
- Kit - wenn du in höchster Not bist oder Hunger hast, hilft dir dieses Startkit
- Doorsharing - teile deine Türen mit Freunden und ihr könnt zusammen spielen 
- Chat History - sehe was geschrieben wurde,

Haben wir dein Interesse geweckt dann bewerbe dich in unserem Forum für den Whitelist Server.

[attachment=13561vP_Zones.jpg]


----------



## werderdeluxe (5. März 2014)

Multiplay [GBB] [DE] aktive Admins PVP NoSleeper NoCheat EMS-Server


Hey Leute wir haben einen neuen Server gestartet - PVP, NoSleeper. 

Bei uns soll es fair zugehen damit die Neuen auch eine Chance haben sich etwas aufzubauen.

Cheater werden direkt gebannt und bei Steam gemeldet.                                         

Einfach auf unseren 50 Slot Server joinen und spass haben.

ServerIP: net.connect 188.138.117.233:29315



Wie komm ich auf den Server?
Schritt1: Geh ins Spiel und drücke F1
Schritt2: Tippe folgendes ein, net.connect 85.114.137.110:28150
Schritt3: fertig viel glück & spaß


----------



## dasiztommi (7. März 2014)

*[DE] Start:06.03. | CraftenUltraSchnell | MassiverAirdrop | PVP | AktiveAdmins | PerfektFürEinsteiger
[Rust] Server Vorstellung*

[DE] Start:06.03. | CraftenUltraSchnell | Geschenke |
MassiverAirdrop | PVP

Jeder ist herzlich eingeladen.

Die Eckdaten:
- 50 Slots 
- stabiles Nitrous Networks
- täglich/abends stündlich Events
- Newcomer Geschenke usw.

Schnelle Crafting Zeiten, normale Durability, gewöhnlicher
Weapon Spawn. Hohe Anzahl von Airdrops. Serverwipes gibt es natürlich nur wenn
es aufgrund der Updates unumgänglich wird.

Schnell Connecten geht so: Ingame F1 drücken,
"net.connect 5.9.20.146:28095" eingeben und Enter drücken.

Serverregeln:
Wir wollen einen Server leiten, in dem auch Noobs ihren
Einstieg finden können. Wer regelmäßig durch noobfeindliches Verhalten
auffällt, wird vom Server entfernt.

Verboten sind selbstverständlich Beleidigungen,
Battlelogging, Spamming, Flaming und alles andere was das Miteinander stört. 

Unser Ziel ist es, einen sicheren Server zu haben, auf
dessen Existenz man sich verlassen kann und auf dem wir gemeinsam unsere
Ruststunden verbringen können.

Das Admin Team ist sehr aktiv und hilfsbereit. Viel Spaß!


----------



## 19HaPPy09 (11. März 2014)

[DE] cRustyLand [Sleeper|Groups|Rare C4|Airdrops 10+|Wipe 11.03] 18 uhr )

     Herzlich Willkommen an alle neuen/erfahrene Gamer !       

Wir, die cRusty Crew, haben schon auf vielen Servern gespielt und immer nach dem ultimativen Spass gesucht.

Egal wo wir bis jetzt
spielten, es hat immer irgendetwas gefehlt, ob es Mods, aktive Admins
oder auch faire und vernünftige Gegner waren,
es war nie so wie man es sich vorstellte.

Nun haben wir uns dazu entschlossen einen eigenen Server zu kaufen und bereitzustellen.
Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Diskussionen über entfernen oder hinzufügen von Mods können gerne im Forum besprochen werden.
Wir haben Mods und sonstige Servereinstellungen unseren eigenen Erfahrungen nach eingestellt.

Hier eine Liste, der von uns konfigurierten Mods und Einstellungen.


    Sleeper (Beim Logout bleibt dein Charakter sichtbar liegen)


    Airdrops 10+ (Ab 10 gleichzeitig eingeloggten Spielern erscheinen alle 2 ingame Tage Airdrops)


    Gruppen (Schliesst euch mit euren Freunden zu einer Gruppe zusammen)


    Halfcraft (Die Craftzeit ist auf die Hälfte reduziert)


    Backpacklocktime (Bei eurem Tod, wird euer Rucksack für die nächsten 3 Minuten verschlossen sein)


    Remove (Mit dem Befehl /remove, könnt ihr von euch gebaute Sachen entfernen und zurück bekommen)


    Starterkit (Mit dem Befehl /kit bekommt ihr Startitems wie "Stone Hatchet" und "Sleeping Bag")


    Rare C4 (Explosives sind nicht craftbar, Eplosive Charges sind nur durch Airdrops zu erhalten)


    aktive Admins (wendet euch bei Fragen oder anderen Unklarheiten ingame an einen der Admins)


    Anfängerprotection (Wenn ihr neu auf den Server kommt habt ihr 2 Stunden einen Schutz vor anderen Spielern)


Standardbefehle wie "/players /pm etc.", sind natürlich auch vorhanden.

Damit ihr auch wisst wen ihr ansprechen müsst.

Admins:
Ingame Hilfestellung : "HaPPy, Ineedmoney, Shit und Mudsen"
Bei Fragen wegen Mods oder sonstigen Sachen in Bezug auf den Server wendet euch an "Shit"

Oder beuscht einfach unseren Teamspeak 3 Server "85.131.145.234:10062"

Sobald
auf dem Server eine höhere Aktivität von Usern zu sehen ist, werdet ihr
wöchentlich lohnenswerte Events bereitgestellt bekommen und könnt euch dann selbstverständlich zur Teilnahme im Forum oder ingame bei einem der Admins anmelden.
Falls unser Server über den Serverbrowser nicht zu finden seien sollte könnt ihr auch über F1 und folgenden Befehl "net.connect 31.214.240.102:28300" connecten.




     So und nun viel Spass auf unserem Server wünscht euch die cRusty Crew!!!


----------



## shinzo89 (12. März 2014)

Hey leute,

    hier möchte ich euch kurz unseren neuen Server vorstellen.

    Name : [DE]Neuling Freundlich |PVP on|Sleppers on|Airdrop 5+
    Ip : 94.249.151.170:12070
    Slots : 50
    Connect Befehl : net.connect 994.249.151.170:12070

    Um den Server beizutreten müsst ihr über "F1" die Console in dem Hauptmenü öffnen und dort den oben angezeigten "Connect Befehl" einfügen.

    Features:

    -Aktive und nette Admins
    -No Admin abuse
    -PVP
    -FastCraft
    -Sleepers
    -Airdrops ab 5 Spieler (Zurzeit Verbuggt)

    Mod Magma (Rust ++)

    + Doorsharing
    + Friendlist
    + Clan / Gruppe Erstellen
    + Remove Tool
    + Teamspeak 3
    + Forum







    Die Admins sind auch über folgende Steamgruppe zu erreichen:
    http://steamcommunity.com/groups/pgrust

    Rust Forum
    shinzoandfriendz.de/Forum

    Teamspeak 3 IP: 94.249.253.144:2015
    Kein Passwort

    Wir würden uns über euren Besuch sehr freuen.

    shinZo


----------



## Gadu1 (14. März 2014)

Public InPanic PvP ServerDie Gamingcommunity InPanic stellt ihren öffentlichen 100 Slot Rust Server vor:

IP.:85.114.132.45:28200

Auf unserem Server läuft ein Shopsystem, sowie ein Level / Skillsystem, der Loot und die Preise wurden
angepasst und das System über mehrere Tage getestet.
Weiterhin bieten wir für unsere Rust-Spieler einen Ts3 Server, aktive Admins und ein Supportformular -sollten die
Admins mal nicht online sein-.
Unser Ziel ist es, einen Server zu erstellen, welcher mehr Content bietet und nur deutschsprachigen Spielern zur Verfügung steht.

Mods
Shopsystem
Remove Tool
Level System
Group Plug-In
Teamspeak 3
Forum
Support


Weitere Infos zu unserem Server findet ihr hier:
www.in-panic.de/index.php/rust


----------



## SteveTyp (14. März 2014)

Multiplay: -DE/EU-< NEW: 5.3.14> NoWipe |NoAdminAbuse |Just Fun

Hallo, seit dem 5.3. ist mein Rust Server online. Wir suchen derzeit noch nach Mitspeilern, welche den Server mit Leben füllen. Was ist an unserem Server so besonders? Es gibt ziemlich verrückte Events, Admin ist immer via Steam ansprechbar (einfach mich adden) und ihr könnt euch sicher sein, dass wir viel Wert auf Fairplay legen und Cheater sofort bannen. Ich habe den Server gestartet, weil ich einen Server ohne Admin Abusing und Cheating haben wollte. Nun fehlt nurnoch die Community!


Derzeitig vorhandene Mods: Rust ++, Oxide, Airddrop CP, Arena, 1/2 Craftzeit, Sharin, ShowDamage.


Ich würde mich freuen euch auf unserem Server begrüßen zu dürfen. Einfach ingame F1 drücken und folgenden Befehl eingeben: net.connect 188.138.32.87:28115


Server IP: 188.138.32.87:28115
TS³ IP: 85.236.105.19:14697


----------



## Barney123 (17. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
gerne stellen wir auch unseren Server hier vor. Wir sind noch auf der Suche nach Spielern.

*
Server Name: [DE] Lautrer Bierkeller || Oxide Mods/PvP/Sleepers
Server IP: 146.0.32.15:28300
TS3 IP: 85.131.145.170:10220
*

Was bieten wir:
•	Aktive Admins
•	Sleeper
•	Automatische Airdrops
•	Halbierte Crafting Zeit
•	Verlängerte Zerfalls Zeit: Gebäude fangen erst nach ca. 2 Wochen an zu zerfallen
•	PvP (Player vs. Player)
•	Neue Spieler erhalten bei Bedarf von den Admins "Welpenschutz"
•	Gesperrte Rucksäcke: Rucksäcke von Spielern sind für andere Spieler 10 Minuten lang gesperrt sollten diese getötet werden
•	Diverse Oxide Mods:
o	Remover Tool: Spieler können ihre gebauten Dinge wieder entfernen und erhalten diese in ihr Inventar zurück
o	Kits:
	Starter Kit: Starthilfe für neue Spieler
	Beil: Wenn man gestorben ist und nichts mehr hat kann man sich mit Hilfe des Beils schneller erholen
o	Chat History: Es ist möglich sich die 20 letzen Chat Nachrichten anzeigen zu lassen
o	Todes Nachrichten: Tötet ein Spieler ein Tier oder einen Mitspieler wird dies alles Spielern im Chat angezeigt
o	Door Sharing: Spieler können Ihre Türen mit befreundeten Mitspielern teilen wenn sie wollen ohne ihr Passwort verraten zu müssen
o	Gruppen: Befreundete Spieler können Gruppen gründen welche Gruppenchats und vieles andere ermöglichen
o	Anzeige aller sich aktuell im Spiel befindlichen Spieler mit Nickname
o	Spieler Lokalisierung: Spieler können sich ihre Position anzeigen lassen und sie Live auf einer Karte auf http://www.rustnuts.com/ anzeigen lassen
o	Private Messaging: Spieler können sich private Nachrichten schicken ohne dass es andere Mitspieler lesen können.
o	Ticket System: Spieler können Tickets für Admins erstellen falls sie ein Problem haben und zur Zeit keine Admins online sind.
o	Level System: Duch töten von Tieren und anderen Mitspielern erhält der Spieler Erfahrungspunkte welche er auf verschiedene Fähigkeiten verteilen kann

Ich hoffe Ihr habt Spass auf unserem Server!


----------



## rebelknight (17. März 2014)

Hallo!


Ich möchte hier kurz meinen kleinen aber feinen Server vorstellen. 


- Deutschsprachiger Server frisch aufgesetzt
- Es gibt 2 PvP-Arenen die per Port erreichbar sind. 
- Ansonsten sind Ports nicht erlaubt!
- Death-Nachrichten
- Es können "Factions" erstellt werden
- Griefing: Einsetzen von Ceilings und Walls etc. in fremden Häusern ist nicht erlaubt und wird von den Admins bestraft
- Solche Gegenstände können von Admins wieder entfernt werden.
- Keine arschigen Admins 




net.connect 134.255.221.237:28100


Wer sich mein gestottere antun möchte kann sich in diesem Video auch noch die Arena anschauen, viel Spaß


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgCswapoOCs


----------



## rebelknight (18. März 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Dieser Server ist gerade erst eingerichtet worden. Wer also sein Haus vor dem Admin bauen will der kann jetzt loslegen

Der Server:

- Arena mit Warteschlange (tippt einfach /jt1 oder /jt2 ein. Ihr werdet in die Arena geported und nach dem Kampf wieder zurück. Vorher bitte alle Items ausziehen)
- Skill-Levelsystem: Sammelt Erfahrungspunkte und setzt Skillpunke ein
- Bildet eine Gruppe
- No Wipes: Solange es zu vermeiden ist
- Halbierte Craftzeit
- Airdrops
- Sleeper
- Kein craften von Explosives um das Gleichgewicht bei C4 zu halten


Befehle:

- /help
- /list
- /ua help


Schaut einfach vorbei

net.connect 217.79.179.69:28350


----------



## lowyyyy (25. März 2014)

Auf dem [DE/EU] eXtrem Rust Server erwarten euch viele spannende Dinge.
-Bei bedarf Starter kit's 
-Hilfsbereite Mitspieler
-Airdrops (Täglich)
-Aktive Admins
-keine Lags
-volle PVP Action 
-keine Wipes von bewohnten Häusern
-Immer auf dem neusten Stand
-Oxide
-TS3 der gerne genutzt werden darf


und das aller wichtigste keine Cheater!

Aber seid dennoch stetigst wachsam, Gefahren lauern über all.

Joined noch heute und macht euch einen Namen auf dem Server.

Wie könnt ihr auf den Server gelangen?

Kopiert: net.connect 5.9.117.5:28095
Drückt in-Game F1 um die Console zu öffnen, kopiert net.connect 5.9.117.5:28095 in die Console und drückt enter. Nun steht euch nichts mehr im Wege den Server unsicher zu machen.

Viel Spaß wünscht euch das Admin Team.


----------



## 19HaPPy09 (28. März 2014)

[DE] cRustyLand [Rare C4|Airdrops 10+|Quest|Shop|Groups |Sleeper|fresh Wipe]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Herzlich Willkommen an alle neuen/erfahrene Gamer !


      PVP-ACTION        



Wir, die    cRusty Crew   , haben schon auf vielen Servern gespielt und immer nach dem ultimativen Spass gesucht.



Egal wo wir bis jetzt

spielten, es hat immer irgendetwas gefehlt, ob es Mods, aktive Admins

oder auch faire und vernünftige Gegner waren,

es war nie so wie man es sich vorstellte.



Nun haben wir uns dazu entschlossen einen eigenen Server zu kaufen und bereitzustellen.

Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Diskussionen über entfernen oder hinzufügen von Mods können gerne im Forum besprochen werden.

Wir haben Mods und sonstige Servereinstellungen unseren eigenen Erfahrungen nach eingestellt.



Hier eine Liste, der von uns konfigurierten Mods und Einstellungen.

    Sleeper (Beim Logout bleibt dein Charakter sichtbar liegen)



    Airdrops 10+ (Ab 10 gleichzeitig eingeloggten Spielern erscheinen alle 2 ingame Tage Airdrops)



    Gruppen (Schliesst euch mit euren Freunden zu einer Gruppe zusammen)



    Halfcraft (Die Craftzeit ist auf die Hälfte reduziert)



    Backpacklocktime (Bei eurem Tod, wird euer Rucksack für die nächsten 3 Minuten verschlossen sein)



    Remove (Mit dem Befehl /remove, könnt ihr von euch gebaute Sachen entfernen und zurück bekommen)



    Starterkit (Mit dem Befehl /kit bekommt ihr Startitems wie "Stone Hatchet" und "Sleeping Bag")



    Rare C4 (Explosives sind nicht craftbar, Eplosive Charges sind nur durch Airdrops zu erhalten)



    aktive Admins (wendet euch bei Fragen oder anderen Unklarheiten ingame an einen der Admins)





    Anfängerprotection (Wenn ihr neu auf den Server kommt habt ihr 2 Stunden einen Schutz vor anderen Spielern)



Standardbefehle wie "/players /pm etc.", sind natürlich auch vorhanden.



Damit ihr auch wisst wen ihr ansprechen müsst.



Admins:

Ingame Hilfestellung : "HaPPy, Ineedmoney, Shit und Mudsen"

Bei Fragen wegen Mods oder sonstigen Sachen in Bezug auf den Server wendet euch an "Shit"
  !!!!!!! NO ADMIN ABUSE !!!!!!!  





Oder besucht einfach unseren Teamspeak 3 Server "85.131.145.234:10062"



Sobald

auf dem Server eine höhere Aktivität von Usern zu sehen ist, werdet ihr
wöchentlich lohnenswerte Events bereitgestellt bekommen und könnt euch dann selbstverständlich zur Teilnahme im Forum / :thumbup: www.crustyland.de :thumbup: \ oder ingame bei einem der Admins anmelden.

Falls

unser Server über den Serverbrowser nicht zu finden seien sollte könnt

ihr auch über F1 und folgenden Befehl "net.connect 31.214.240.102:28300" connecten.





Ihr könnt uns auch gerne auf unserer Homepage besuchen    www.crustyland.de


----------



## HemiCuda (28. März 2014)

[* GERMAN PVE 24/7 FUN SERVER *]

Schönen guten Freitagmittag und hoffentlich der beginn eines langen Zockerwochenendes an alle Rust Spieler/innen. 
Wir haben unseren Server irgendwann zwischen Weihnachten und Silverster 2013 gemietet und sind wenn man beachtet das das Spiel für alle ab dem 19.12 verfügbar war schon relativ lange dabei. Unser Server ist kein reiner PVE Server denn er läuft mit PVP Settings - was aber nicht bedeuten soll das auf dem Server wild rumgeballert wird. Auf dem Server ist beim random Airdrop in unmittelbaren Umkreis um dem Airdrop PVP erlaubt - solange die Airdrop noch auf der Erde steht - Wenn der Drop leer gelootet wurde ist PVP wieder verboten!. Jeden Samstag ist bei uns auf dem Server von 17.00 Uhr - 19.30 Uhr überall PVP erlaubt. Wer da nicht mitmachen möchte muss entweder in seinem Haus bleiben oder offline gehen.

85.114.137.144:12080
Zum joinen über die Konsole (F1): net.connect 85.114.137.144:12080

Was euch erwartet:

+ Rust Server mit 100 Slots
+ Eine freundliche und hilfsbereite Community
+ Sehr aktive Admins (Sowohl im Spiel als auch im TS)
+ Freundliche Mitspieler
+ Ein strenges Regelwerk welches von den Admin auch knallhart durchgesetzt wird - Wer die Regeln nicht liest ist selber Schuld!
+ Airdrop ab 12 Spielern
+ Jeden Samstag ist PVP Event von 17.00 - 19.30 Uhr - raiden bleibt aber trotzdem verboten
+ C4 researchen/craften nicht möglich! Nur noch im Airdrop erhältlich (max 1 Paket C4 pro Airdrop)
+ C4 macht gar keinen Schaden - Wird aber trotzdem protokolliert!
+ Individuelles bauen durch das remove Plugin möglich
+ Jeder PVP Kill wird im Chat angezeigt so das es keiner Abstreiten kann!
+ No sleepers!
+ Null Toleranz gegen ehemalige und aktuelle Cheater
+ Teamspeak 3 Server mit 500 Slots vorhand (TS IP: ts.team-elsterglanz.de)
+ Facebook ( http://www.facebook.com/GPVE247FS // http://www.facebook.com/groups/teamelsterglanz )
+ Steamcommunity ( http://steamcommunity.com/groups/GPVE247FS // http://steamcommunity.com/groups/team-elsterglanz )

Was wir von euch erwarten (Regeln):

+ 01. Spieler töten ist verboten! (Kill = Ban)
+ 02. Raiden ist verboten! 
+ 03. Griefen ist verboten! 
+ 04. Kein Gebäude darf größer als 10x10x10 sein! 
+ 05. Gebäude müssen ca. 1 Minute Abstand (laufend) zu den festen Lootkisten haben! 
+ 06. Keine Admin hilfe bei teleportierung, Wände zerstören oder verlorenen Sachen, etc.! 
+ 07. Es darf nichts auf der Strasse gebaut werden! 
+ 08. Im unmittelbaren Umkreis des random Airdrop ist PVP erlaubt 
+ 09. Persönlicher Airdrop & Ort muss 1 Minute vorher angekündigt werden sonst gilt auch hier PVP! 
+ 10. Sprache im Chat ist deutsch! 
+ 11. Beleidigungen werden nicht geduldet! 
+ 12. Verfallende Bauwerke dürfen gelootet werden 
+ 13. Es ist nicht verboten Rucksäcke zu looten 
+ 14. Lootkisten müssen leer gemacht werden!
+ 15. Ein Spieler wird nur gebannt wenn ein Screenshot [F12-Steam Standard] der Death Message als Beweis vorliegt! 
+ 16. Spieler die 1x VAC gebannt wurden egal ob vor zwei Wochen oder 7 Jahre haben hier auf den Server nichts zu suchen! 
+ 17. Zwischen Gebäuden müssen mindesten 3 Foundations Platz gelassen werden - Verstoß hier gegen wird genau so bestraft wie zu nah an den Lootkisten zu bauen!


Personen, an die ihr euch wenden könnt/solltet:

One Way Ticket to Hell - Administrator auf dem Rust Server
One Way Ticket to Hell - Administrator auf dem Teamspeak Server
One Way Ticket to Hell - Administrator in der Steamcommunity
One Way Ticket to Hell - Administrator für die Facebook Seite
One Way Ticket to Hell - Ansprechpartner hier im Forum

Steamname: One Way Ticket to Hell


----------



## 19HaPPy09 (31. März 2014)

_*[DE] cRustyLand [Rare C4|Airdrops 10+|Quest|Shop|Groups |Sleeper|fresh Wipe]*_



http://toprustservers.com/banner/sundown/11625




Herzlich Willkommen an alle neuen/erfahrene Gamer !


   PVP-ACTION   



Wir, die  cRusty Crew  , haben schon auf vielen Servern gespielt und immer nach dem ultimativen Spass gesucht.



Egal wo wir bis jetzt

spielten, es hat immer irgendetwas gefehlt, ob es Mods, aktive Admins

oder auch faire und vernünftige Gegner waren,

es war nie so wie man es sich vorstellte.



Nun haben wir uns dazu entschlossen einen eigenen Server zu kaufen und bereitzustellen.

Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Diskussionen über entfernen oder hinzufügen von Mods können gerne im Forum besprochen werden.

Wir haben Mods und sonstige Servereinstellungen unseren eigenen Erfahrungen nach eingestellt.



Hier eine Liste, der von uns konfigurierten Mods und Einstellungen.

Sleeper (Beim Logout bleibt dein Charakter sichtbar liegen)



Airdrops 10+ (Ab 10 gleichzeitig eingeloggten Spielern erscheinen alle 2 ingame Tage Airdrops)



Gruppen (Schliesst euch mit euren Freunden zu einer Gruppe zusammen)



Halfcraft (Die Craftzeit ist auf die Hälfte reduziert)



Backpacklocktime (Bei eurem Tod, wird euer Rucksack für die nächsten 3 Minuten verschlossen sein)



Remove (Mit dem Befehl /remove, könnt ihr von euch gebaute Sachen entfernen und zurück bekommen)



Starterkit (Mit dem Befehl /kit bekommt ihr Startitems wie "Stone Hatchet" und "Sleeping Bag")



Rare C4 (Explosives sind nicht craftbar, Eplosive Charges sind nur durch Airdrops zu erhalten)



aktive Admins (wendet euch bei Fragen oder anderen Unklarheiten ingame an einen der Admins)





Anfängerprotection (Wenn ihr neu auf den Server kommt habt ihr 2 Stunden einen Schutz vor anderen Spielern)



Standardbefehle wie "/players /pm etc.", sind natürlich auch vorhanden.



Damit ihr auch wisst wen ihr ansprechen müsst.



Admins:

Ingame Hilfestellung : "HaPPy, Ineedmoney, Shit und Mudsen"

Bei Fragen wegen Mods oder sonstigen Sachen in Bezug auf den Server wendet euch an "Shit"
 !!!!!!! NO ADMIN ABUSE !!!!!!! 





Oder besucht einfach unseren Teamspeak 3 Server "85.131.145.234:10062"



Sobald

auf dem Server eine höhere Aktivität von Usern zu sehen ist, werdet ihr
wöchentlich lohnenswerte Events bereitgestellt bekommen und könnt euch dann selbstverständlich zur Teilnahme im Forum / :thumbup: www.crustyland.de :thumbup: \ oder ingame bei einem der Admins anmelden.

Falls

unser Server über den Serverbrowser nicht zu finden seien sollte könnt

ihr auch über F1 und folgenden Befehl "net.connect 31.214.240.102:28300" connecten.





Ihr könnt uns auch gerne auf unserer Homepage besuchen  www.crustyland.de


----------



## SkySoul (4. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo Zusammen,

hiermit möchte ich euch nun unseren Rust Server ans Herz legen.

Wir selber sind 2 Personen die den Server momentan Leiten wir selber versuchen unser bestes für euch zu geben damit ihr einen schöne Zeit auf unserm Server habt.
Unsere Airdrops sind alle 11 Stunden.
Es kann vorkommen das auch zwischendurch Airdrops sind dieses werden wir je nach Spielerzahl machen. Ab 10 Spieler sind die Airdrops automatisch Aktiv.
Sleepers ist bei uns an.

Wir haben auch Platz für Anfänger auf dem Server daher scheut euch nicht bei uns rein zu schauen.
Für Probleme habe wir einen Teamspeak³ Server Online wo ihr mit uns Reden könnt aber auch im Forum werden wir Informationen posten die Wichtig sein könnten für euch.
Platz haben wir für 100 Spieler sollten wir später mehr Platz brauchen werden wir diese auch noch hinzubuchen aber bisdahin haben wir noch einen weg vor uns.
*
- Zusammenfassung -*

*Airdrop alle 11 Stunden*
*Airdrop ab 10 Spieler automatisch Aktiv*
*Eigene Spieler Event's*
*Aktive Admins*
*Guter Ping*
*Keine Wipes*
*Teamspeak³ für die Spieler ist gestellt*
*Forum ist ebenfalls Online für euch*
*
- Connection -*

Sollten wir nicht in der Serverliste mit dem Namen "[DE] SecretSouls -Rust" stehen könnt ihr euch via
"*net.connect 80.82.209.81:28150*"
auf unseren Server Verbinden.

Unser Forum erreicht ihr unter : http://secretsouls.de

Liebe Grüße

SkySoul​


----------



## Larifario (6. April 2014)

[DE]Larifario|PVE|PVPZones|NoSleep|Air10|Shop|Eco|NoC4|50%Craft
net.connect 93.186.202.204:28400


HomePage www.larifario.de


Hallo und herzlich Willkommen 

Der Server ist neu seit dem 1.April 2014.

Wir haben uns bemüht gute Plugins und Konfigurationen für euch zu erstellen. Auf unserer Homepage könnt 

könnt ihr alle wichtigen Informationen, Regeln, Plugins, etc erfahren.


Allgemeine Serverinformationen

SERVER IP: 93.186.202.204:28400

SERVER NAME: [DE]Larifario|PVE|PVPZones|NoSleep|Air10|Shop|Eco|NoC4|50%Craft



Wir sind ein PvE Server, das heisst, dass nur in den markierten (siehe Karte HP)

Gebieten PvP stattfindet.

Dies ist ein deutscher Server und wir sprechen im Chat auch nach Möglichkeit Deutsch.

Unser Server hat 50 Spielerplätze.

Wir möchten ein schönes Miteinander, so dass jeder sein Haus bauen kann,

Leveln und Skillen kann und wenn er die Lust verspürt auch in den PvP Zonen

wild um sich schießen kann.

Spammer, Flamer und Cheater fliegen bei uns ganz schnell wieder vom Server.

Bei Updates ziehen wir ein Backup, so dass der Server nach Möglichkeit

und grundsätzlich nicht gewiped wird.

Ihr findet bei uns ein Shop System (siehe Karte HP) vor, wo ihr eure Items

kaufen und verkaufen könnt.

Ebenso haben wir ein Level und Skill System, wo ihr eure Fähigkeiten verstärken könnt.

Zudem haben wir noch das ein oder andere Plugin eingeführt (siehe Spieler Befehle Liste HP).

Die Decay Rate wurde bei uns auf 50% gesetzt, das heisst alle Gegenstände halten doppelt

so lange. 

Der Tag dauert 60 Minuten, die Nacht 15 Minuten. Airdrops beginnen bei 10 Spielern.

Diese sind random und kommen wo sie gerne runter wollen.

Die Craft Zeit wurde bei uns halbiert, also benötigt ihr nur noch halb so viel Zeit,

um Gegenstände herzustellen.

Da wir ein Pve Server sind, gibt es bei uns auch kein C4, Explosives und keine Granaten zum

lernen, finden oder bauen. Ebenso loggt ihr im Sleep Modus aus, das heisst wenn

ihr offline seit, kann euch keiner töten.

Research Kits könnt ihr finden und kaufen, jedoch nicht erlernen.

Zu Beginn erhält jeder Spieler automatisch ein kleines Starter Kit als Starthilfe,

sowie 100$ Ingame Währung.

Ebenso um den Spielspass und die Erfolgsdauer zu verlängern, haben wir die Loot und Dropliste

geändert, sprich man findet nicht alles so fix und benötigt mehr Zeiteinsatz.


Ich hoffe ihr besucht uns mal und vielleicht gefällt es euch bei uns.

Bis dahin, Grüße Aprophes


----------



## Diablo3496 (7. Mai 2014)

Guten tag ich möchte euch heute einen Deutschen Rust Server Vorstellen.

Air Drops ab 4 Leuten+ mit Tier Drops,Pvp,Sleepers,Oxide,viele Mods Teamspeak 3 Aktive Admins Starter kit, No Wipe.

Zur Zeit installierte Mods:
Doorsharing
Doorcloser
Arrowrecovery
Deathhandler
no decay
playerlist
Remover tool
teleport mod
uber Arena für ordentliches PVP!
Mehr holz und Stein respawn plätze Randomy natürlich

Server Ip :93.186.202.204:28000


----------



## BlackFirex3 (7. Mai 2014)

[DE] Rust-Server, powered by dream-community (06.05)
Hallo liebe buffed Community,

Nachfolgend möchte ich euch den Rust-Server der "dream-community" vorstellen, dieser existiert seit dem 06.05.2014, also seit gestern.

- Der Server umfasst 75 Slots, sowie keine Modifikationen (Oxide, Rust++ oder sonstiges)
- Es ist ein deutscher Server, sowie eine deutsche Community.
- Derzeitig sind 2 Administratoren vorhanden, welche bereits administrative-Erfahrungen haben, weitere werden gesucht.
- Es wird kein Abuse seitens Administratoren geben, kein Administrator wird sich Items oder sonstiges geben, Admins spielen exakt wie die Spieler ohne Vorteile.
- Spielspaß steht an erster Stelle, bedeutet Hacker &anderes werden schnellstmöglich,langfristig sowie sorgfältig überprüft. Gibt es Probleme, steht euch jederzeit ein Administrator in unserem Teamspeak oder ggf. im Forum zur Verfügung.
- Ein Airdrop erfolgt bereits ab mindestens 5 Spielern.

Dem Server könnt Ihr beitreten, indem Ihr in der Server-Liste ausschau nach dem Namen "dream-community" haltet, oder Ihr öffnet ganz einfach eure Konsole im Spiel (Unter F1) und gibt folgenden Befehl ein:
"net.connect 83.136.86.160:28250"

Kontakt
Teamspeak3: 5.39.54.35:4162
Server-IP: 83.136.86.160:28250
Forum: In google, einfach nach "dream-community" suchen.


----------



## Bigdaddy999 (16. Mai 2014)

[EU] PvP 14.05 Airdrop/kitstarter/Ranking

Aktiver und freundlicher Admin.
Airdrops ab 15 Spieler stündlich.
Bis zu 100 Spieler gleichzeitig.
2 angemessene Starterpakete.
Gruppenmods sind vorhanden.
Killranking System.
Gute Latenz da der Server in Deutschland steht.
Wipes werden auf Mehrheitswunsch in angemessenen Abständen durchgeführt.
----------------------------------------------------

Ich bin selber seid ca. einer Woche auf diesem Server aktiv und wollte nun ein wenig Werbung machen da der Server eine top Qualität hat,es allerdings etwas an Spielern mangelt.
Der Admin ist sehr freundlich,genauso wie der Goßteil der Spieler die ich bisher getroffen habe.
Serverneulingen gibt man in der Regel Zeit und unterstützung sich aufzubauen.(Schwarze Schafe gibt es leider immer)
Wipes sind nicht geplant es sei denn ein Clan oder Team übernimmt die totale Überhand über den Server.

Das ist mein erster Forumsbeitrag und ich bin nicht sonderlich gut darin,also schaut doch einfach mal vorbei und macht euch selber ein Bild vom Ganzen.

IP: net.connect 148.251.87.116:29115
Voting-Site: http://rust-servers.net/server/1157/

Dann mal allen viel Spass beim AusRusten


----------



## HaPog (21. Mai 2014)

Ich habe meinen rust server bei zap gemietet. Bin auch recht zufrieden da.
Halt dieses Paket: http://zap-hosting.com/rust-server-mieten.html
Wollte nachfragen wo ihr euren Server habt?


----------



## McAwesome (22. Mai 2014)

Ich habe meinen auch bei ZAP-Hosting. Ging super schnell und der Support ist spitze!


----------



## Nartesh (1. Juni 2014)

*[DE/EU]29.05 Remove/Kits/Slp/Groups/Anti Hack/Rare C4*

*net.connect 217.79.179.32:28000
TS3 : 85.131.145.234:10133
Mailsupport: 35DIV.RustServer@Gmail.com*

Link zu Eintrag in Toprustservers

Hallo zusammen

Nachdem wir eine Weile auf diversen Servern gespielt haben, haben wir jetzt einen einen eigenen Server erstellt.
Wir haben die nach unserem Geschmack besten Eigenschaften diverser Server kombinert und ein paar andere Dinge hinzugefügt.
Schaut doch mal rein und seht ob es euch so auch gefällt. Wenns gefällt freuen wir uns über euer Voting auf toprustservesrs.com  :whistling: 

Da der Server noch nicht lange läuft haben wir noch nicht sehr viele Spieler und würden uns über zahlreiches Erscheinen freuen (200 Slots).

Wir haben den Server am 28.05. aktiviert und nach dem Installieren und Einstellen am 29.05. am Abend auf die Rust Community losgelassen.
Ein nächster Wipe kommt erst wenn es nicht anders geht, was wohl beim nächsten Patch sein wird.

Admins sind recht aktiv, haben aber auch RL mit Arbeit und Familie und so 
Also bitte keine 24/7 Anwesenheit erwarten. Es kann aber an die oben genannte Adresse gemailt werden wenn gerade kein Admin da ist.
Wir finanzieren den Server für euch und wollen selbst auch Spass am Spiel haben. 
Wir sind offen für Kommentare und Kritik, übermässiges Adminbashing im Chat wird aber nicht geduldet und kann zu einem Bann führen.

*Die wichtigsten Eigenschaften:*

*PVP Server*
Sprachen: Deutsch und Englisch
18+, es laufen nackte Männer rum (kann nicht ausgemacht werden), da haben Kinder nix verloren :!: 
Wir suchen Spieler die anständig miteinander umgehen können, sich aber auch gerne öfter mal einen netten Kampf liefern.
Schiesst wenns geht nicht alle Neulinge dauernd über den Haufen, die freuen sich über ein Stück Fleisch mehr als über Blei im Kopf.
Griefing ist nicht erwünscht, geht nach dem Motto töten und töten lassen. Anderen Spielern absichtlich den Spielspass zu verderben ist nichts worauf man stolz sein sollte.

Spawnpunkte von Kisten dürfen nicht überbaut werden, solche Bauten werden ohne Vorwarnung entfernt.

Kein Bugusing/Glitching und Ähnliches

*Limitierte Sprengkörper*
Es können keine Explosives und keine Granaten gebaut werden, wer Explosives findet kann aber C4 basteln. 
Viel Sprengstoff führt zu sehr grossen Häusern, die dann aber doch geraidet werden.
Schlimmer aber sind die Lagspikes beim Laden der grossen Häuser wenn sie in den Sichtbereich kommen.

*Limitierte Gebäudegrösse*
Häuser dürfen maximal mit 25 Foundations und maximal 8 Stockwerke hoch gebaut werden.
Damit werden allgemein lag und vor allem die Lagspikes reduziert. Zu grosse Häuser werden entfernt. 
Häuser die nicht mehr gebraucht werden bitte abbauen oder Admin bescheid sagen dass wir sie wegmachen, das reduziert Serverlags.
Aktuell (31.05) haben wir fast null Lag

*Airdrops*
Es gibt keine Mass Airdrops; Airdrop ab 30 Spielern
Mit zu vielen Airdrops kommt zu viel Sprengstoff rein was sich nicht mit den limitierten Häusern verträgt.
Und es soll um die Airdrops gekämpft werden

*Weitere Modifikationen:*
Arrowrecovery:	Chance beim Töten mit dem Bogen Pfeile zurückzubekommen
Conditionloss 40%:	Gegenstände nehmen 60% weniger Schaden als Standard
Backpacklock 30s:	Rucksäcke sind 30 Sekunden gesperrt
Nudity on:	Keine Zensur
Sleepers on:	Sleepers an
Death Handler:	Kills werden angezeigt
Chathistory:	/history
Help:	/help
Kits:	/kits (starter/basic)
Stats:	/shelp (Spielerstatistiken)
Recycle:	/recycle "Item" (50% Recycling, erweiterte Recyclingliste)
Lootspawnlist:	leicht modifizierte Lootliste, 
>Beispiele: Kein Papier, kein Granaten BP
>Revolver oder Pipe statt leere Waffenkiste
Doorshare:	Gemeinsame Türen
Oxide:	Oxide ist drauf
Groups:	/ghelp (Gruppe Verwalten)


*Personen und Orte wo ihr euch bemerkbar machen könnt:*

Nartesh - Administrator auf dem Server
Darius - Administrator auf dem Server

85.131.145.234:10133 - TS3 Server mit 30 Slots
35DIV.RustServer@Gmail.com - Mailsupport

Ok das wars erstmal, man schiesst sich ingame


----------



## AMMM000 (14. Juni 2014)

*iNexus.rust lädt euch zu einem neuen Projekt ein! 

Es ist ein neuer Server der jetzt mit dem Arbeiten fertig ist wir haben viel erfahrung im Spiel und wollten nun uns an einem eigenen Server Ausprobieren wir haben einige Plugins drauf die das Spiel geschen schöner machen soll 

Öffne die Konsole im Hauptmenü (F1) & füge folgendes ein: net.connect 134.255.235.168:18030 und wir sehen uns auf dem Server! 

Was euch erwartet:
Knallharte Action! Viel Pvp aber auch nette Leute zum Reden und zusammen spielen/Jagen/Raiden 
Aktive Admins wir sind zurzeit 3 Admins und werden wenn der Server gut läuft noch Leute mit ins boot holen!
Freundliche Mitspieler und Hilfsbereite Spieler sind dort und werden gern gesehen!
Ein einfaches aber Komplexes Regelwerk was den Spielern fast alles erlaubt!
Events wir machen in der woche 1-3 Events wie zb Sucht den Admin , Überleben usw.
Nette Admins die mit euch Spielen / Helfen 

Was wir von euch erwarten (Regeln):
§ 1 Verhalten
-Das Ausnutzen von In-Game Bugs und das modifizieren des Spielclienten, die Euch einen Vorteil anderen gegenüber verschaffen sind VERBOTEN!
Sofortiger Bann!
§ 2 Chat/Kommunikation
-Spammer, Capslock Piraten und Werbung haben mit einem Kick zurechenen 
-Rassistische, nationalsozialistisch sind Verboten! Sofortiger Bann!
-Es ist Verboten sich im Chat in einer anderen Sprache außer Deutsch oder Englisch zu unterhalten! Verwarnung, Kick, Bann!
§ 3 Bauordnung
-Die Map ist groß genug, haltet etwas Abstand zu eurem Nachbarn!
-Das Bauen innerhalb von fremden Gebäuden ist verboten! 
-Das Einzäunen von fremden Häusern, Gebieten in denen Rohstoffe aller Art spawnen oder sogenannte Loot-Kisten erscheinen ist VERBOTEN. Verwarnung oder Bann!
§ 4 Raids
-bleibt Fair – was wir nicht gerne sehen ist wenn eine große Gruppe (3 – 4 oder mehr ) auf 1 Spieler Raiden – kann vorkommen sollte aber nicht die Regel werden

Serverdaten:
Server-Restart: 1x täglich
Slot-Anzahl: 75
Air-Drops ab 15 Spielern
Sleeper
Full Craft Time
LETZTER WIPE 14.06.14 - KEINER GEPLANT!
Server Ip: 134.255.235.168:18030

Zusätzliche Plugins:
Kill/Death Messages
Join/Leave Message
/Kit

Mein Link

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten 

Viel Spaß & Erfolg
Euer iNexus.rust - Team *


----------



## Neosul (5. Juli 2014)

*G**ermanTacticX *​
​
Server IP: Einfachim Spielmenü F1 drücken und in die Console​
*net.connect 193.111.141.22:28000*​
eingeben ambesten mit Copy und paste​
*Wie stellen uns vor*​
Wir sind 3erfahrene Rust Spieler die gerne Rust spielen.Als wie kein bock mehr hatten aufirgendwelche Server zu gehen damit wir von Admins beleidigt zu werden und derAdmin , Admin abuse macht. Hatten wir und überlegt ein eigenen Server zugründen um eine nette Community auf zubauen . Wir sind ein Moddet Server undhaben 50 Slots wenn es nicht reicht dann erweiteren wir den Server natürlich ;DDer Server ist für eine längere Zeit gebucht also müsst ihr euch keine Sorgenmachen das der Server einfach offline ist . Der Clan heißt GermanTacticX !Warum ? Das ist ganz einfach zu erklären ,weil es den Clan [GTX] gibt alsoGermanTacticX der natürlich auch uns gehört . Haben wir den ServerGermanTacticX genant ;D Es gibt 3 Admins das währen [GTX] Killian / [GTX] Beastund [GTX] Neosul .​
​
*Plugins *​
Remove / Kits/ uber Arena / Groups / player Location / und für die Arena auch Last manStanding , TDM , und Gun Game / Cheatpunch /​
​
*Events *​
-Arena​
-TDM​
-GunGame​
-Labyrinth (Selbstaus gedachte)​
Euer Event ist nicht dabei oder ihr habt einenVorschlag dann teilt euren gedanken mit uns wir schauen dann ob wir es realisierenkönnen​
​
Regeln​
-Nicht Cheaten , Hacken ,oder Bug using -Member Respektieren​
-Natürlich auch die Adminsrespektieren , weil sie bezahlen ja auch den Server und stecken viel Zeit inden Server damit ihr Spielen könnt​
-Nicht Spamen​
-Keine Fremd werbung / AlsoServer Werbung​
-Andere Häuser nicht zubauen​
Admins​
[GTX] Killian​
[GTX] Beast​
[GTX] Neosul​
Forum : VonGermanTacticX Clan germantacticx.de​
TS :germantacticx.nitrado.net​
​


MFG dieServer Admins und der GermanTacticX Clan​
​
​


----------



## Botoxin (5. Juli 2014)

*die Sekte - PVP - Starter Kit - Airdrop - Active Admins*

Hallo zusammen

Die Sekte lädt Euch herzlich auf unseren Server ein:

*
net.connect 94.249.151.170:28148 *


Aktive Admins, Airdrops, PVP usw...  

Admins: ANDI, Botoxin

Benimmregeln:


Keine Beleidigungen und rassistische Äusserungen (werden mit sofortigem Ban geandet)
Cheaten streng verboten
Freundlich sein gegenüber anderen Mitspielern
Hilfsbereit sein bei Fragen
Spass und gute Laune verbreiten

Besucht doch unseren Server 8-)
wir versprechen gute Laune und faires Spiel!


----------



## tbIron (12. Juli 2014)

Hallo Community,


der neu gegründete Server Topbabanas.eu sucht noch Leute die auf Ihm spielen     
der Server geht am 12.07.14 das erste mal online. Natürlich haben wir auch eine TS3 IP (topbananas.eu) auf der jeder clan der auf unserem Server spielt auf Anfrage einen eigenen Channel erhalten kann.

folgende Addons sind auf unserem Server aufgespielt
als erstes no repair: der Verfall von Gegenständen geht uns auf jeden fall gehörig auf den Zeiger weshalb wir diesen mod einfach drauf spielen mussten! gleichzeitig ist dieser mod auch der einzige der größeren Einfluss aufden Spielfluss nehmen wird!
remove tool: das verbauen von einer einzigen wand/pillar kann eine ganze base ruinieren um dem entgegegen zu wirken wird das remove tool an sein
anti cheat: die admins auf dem Server sind zwar sehr aktiv, allerdings ist es auch uns nicht möglich 24/7 online zu sein ... da aber cheater mit aimbot oder teleport (um nur 2 Beispiele zu nennen) nur wenige Minuten brauchen um den Spielspaß zu stören, haben wir einen Mod, der in der Konsole aimbot und andere Cheats sofort erkennt und den betreffenden Spieler ohne Umstände SOFORT vom Server bannt!
Airdrops: in der Anfangszeit werden die Airdrops ab 15 Spieler kommen wenn sich der Server füllt (und glaubt uns wir machen Werbung damit sich der Server füllt^^) wird diese Grenze auf 20 Spieler hoch gesetzt. Der Loot aus Airdrops ist meistens viel Wert und wir wollen sicher gehen das es jedesmal eine richtige Schlacht darum gibt!!
Clans/Gruppen: als letztes haben wir noch das Gruppenaddon instaliert, da wir selber ein Clan sind (und ein bisschen den Hang dazu haben die eigenen Clanmitglieder anzugreifen :-P) macht sich dieses Addon ganz gut.


Ziel des Servers ist es, dass zu den Hauptzeiten 20-30 Leute online sind, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.
solltet Ihr Lust bekommen haben auf dem Server mit uns zu Spielen, die ID ist: 31.214.240.129:28100 (also einfach net.connect 31.214.240.129:28100 in der Konsole eingeben/einfügen und schon kann es los gehen)
Wir sehen uns!

mfg
tbIron


----------



## Neosul (19. Juli 2014)

*DE/AUT/Anfängerschutz2h /Dura Deaktiviert/ Airdrop 10+ /Kits Wipe : 19.07/Aus"Rust"en*​​​​​​​​​​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​​​​​​​​​​​​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]ServerIP : net.connect [/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"]*193.111.141.22:28000*[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"] Einfachim Spielmenü F1 drücken und in die Console  eingeben am besten mitCopy und paste!!![/font]​​​​​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Ihrsucht einen neuen Server wo ich richtig Aus"Rust"en könnt dannHerzlich willkommen auf unserem Server ![/font]​​​​​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Wirstellen uns vor[/font]​​​​​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Wirsind 3 erfahrene Rust Spieler die gerneRust spielen. Als wie keinbock mehr hatten auf irgendwelche Server[/font]​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]zugehen damit wir von Admin`s beleidigt zu werden und der Admin ,Adminabuse macht. Hatten wir und überlegt ein eigenen Server zu[/font]​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]gründenum eine nette Community aufzubauen . Wir sind ein ModdetServer undhaben 50 Slots wenn es nicht reicht dann erweitern wir den[/font]​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Servernatürlich ;D Der Server ist für eine längere Zeit gebuchtalsomüsst ihr euch keine Sorgen machen das der Server einfachoffline ist. [/font]​​​​​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Fallses Probleme gibt oder ihr fragen habt ihr könnt diese gerne an dieAdmin`s stellen sie sind für euch da und helfen wo sie können im[/font]​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]angemessenemRahmen!! [/font]​​​​​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Plugins[/font]​​​​​​*Remove/ Kits / Groups / player Location /Anfängerschutz 2h / Chathistory / No Dura / Knock / List Players / Stats/ Mission/ Economy / Ranking / No Russia / **

Craftzeit Verringert *​*​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Befehle:/Help /Kit Starter /Knock[/font]​*​ ​​​​​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Events[/font]​​​​​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]-Flugzeugabsturz[/font]​​​​​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]    -Labyrinth[/font]​​​​​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Regeln[/font]​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]-keineRemove Häuser [/font]​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]-NichtCheaten ,Hacken , oder Bug using -Member Respektieren[/font]​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]-Natürlichauch die Admins respektieren[/font]​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]-NichtSpamen[/font]​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]-KeineFremd werbung / Also Server Werbung[/font]​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]-AndereHäuser nicht zu bauen[/font]​​​​​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Admins[/font]​​​​​​*Beast*​*​**[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Ricco[/font]​**​**[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Neosul[/font]​**​*​​*[font="Arial, sans-serif"]TS:85.131.145.234:10068[/font]​*​[font="Arial, sans-serif"] [/font]​​​​​​[font="Arial, sans-serif"]MFGdie Server Admin`s wir sind für euch da[/font]​


----------



## Chronicles (8. August 2014)

Hallo liebe Rust Spieler,

hier möchte ich mein Konzept vorstellen, das vor kurzem Online gegangen ist. 
Der Server ist erst gestern Online gekommen, genauer gesagt um 5 Uhr morgens. Da wir noch 
kaum Mitspieler haben, hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe.

Zum Server:

Ein Freund von mir und ich möchten nach langer Zeit ein Rust Server eröffnen der nicht nur uns, sondern auch euch Spaß macht. Wir glauben fest daran, dass wir es so spielfreudig gestalten werden, dass Ihr euch bei uns wohlfühlt. Da wir aber erst am Anfang sind mit dem Server, hoffen wir auf eure Unterstützung. Wir dachte uns, dass ein Community Server eher langweilig und eintönig ist, wodurch wir zu dem Schluss gekommen sind, dass wir einen "modded Server" machen und somit den Spieler ein bisschen unter die Arme greifen werden durch Starter-Kits oder ähnliches. 

Doch fragt ihr euch bestimmt, warum solltet Ihr gerade auf unseren Server kommen?

Gute Frage und darauf kann ich euch eine hoffentlich gute Antwort zu Verfügung stellen. Da wir ein modded Server machen, wollten wir euch das Spielspaß in Rust ein bisschen leichter machen, indem wir zum Beispiel "TPA" hinzugefügt haben. TPA ist ein Mod, wodurch Ihr euch zu einander teleportieren könnt, aber natürlich nur dann, wenn der andere Mitspieler mit einverstanden ist. Doch das ist nicht alles, sondern wir haben noch viele andere nützliche Mods eingebaut die Ihr euch gerne anschauen könnt. Da wir an euren Spielspaß interessiert sind, wollen wir nach Bedarf auch eine PvP Arena hinzufügen mit tollen Belohnungen. 

Was wir anbieten:

1. TPA 
2. Share
3. Teleport nach Hause
4. Starter Kit 
- Cloth Anzug
- Wood Shelter
- Fleisch 10x
- Wooden Door
- Stone Hatchet
5. Remove
6. Instant Crafting

Da der Server erst neu ist, sind erst ungefähr 3 Leute auf dem Server, aber ich hoffe, dass es euch nicht so schnell abschreckt. 

Genauso zu den Mods und der möglichen Arena, werden auch täglich Air Drops gestartet. 

Bisher sind wir 2 nette Admins, die bis spät in die Nacht online sind, damit wir immer für euch da sind. Desweiteren haben wir ein Anti-Cheat installiert, dass zu unseren Admins, das Cheaten eigentlich so gut wie unmöglich macht und euren Spielspaß nicht beeinflusst.

Wie Ihr auf unseren Server joinen könnt:

1. Schritt => F1 drücken
2. Schritt => net.connect 31.214.240.110:28050 eingeben
3. Schritt => Spaß haben!

Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns bald wieder!

*Doch nicht nur eine Arena wird später auf dich warten, sondern auch noch viele andere Events. 
Der Server selbst hat kaum Regeln, eher nur die Standartregeln, die jeder von sich selbst mitbringen soll:

1. Freundlichkeit
2. Spaß am Spiel
3. Ehrlichkeit 
4. natürlich nicht cheaten

Ansonsten haben wir bisher keine weiteren Regeln mehr und ich hoffe, dass wir uns bald sehen! Wenn du fragen hast, kannst du mich gerne kontaktieren bei Steam (Chronicles20) oder du schickst mir einfach eine PN.

(*Die Regeln können sich ändern.)


----------



## FireOfHell (25. August 2014)

Hallo Rust Spieler !

Ich wollte Euch kurz unseren Server vorstellen !

Der Server ging am Sonntag den 24.08.2014 Online.

Rustisland DE | PvP/ActivAdmin/AirDrop5+

Server Status

Was wir bieten :

Spass am Survival !

Active Admins !

Events !

Keine Wipes !

Was der Server bietet :

Anti Cheat System !

Airdrops ab 5 Spielern und natürlich auch bonus Airdrops je nach Laune der Admins *Lach* !

PVP On

Sleeper

/help ( damit bekommt ihr eine Übersicht ingame was alles möglich ist )

Starter Kit ( mit /kit starter bekommt man : Eine Stone Hatchet und eine Small Ration )

Oxide ( /who wieviele Spieler Online sind )

Nightfire ( Furnace leeren sprich kein Holz im Ofen lassen und zu beginn der Nacht brennt er wie von Geisterhand )

Doorsharing ( /share "Name" um mit jemandem die Türen zu teilen ohne  Codes oder /unshare "Name" um es rückgängig zu machen )

Door Closer ( Tür schliesst sich , nach selbst bestimmbarer Zeit von alleine )

Arrow recovery ( mit /ar help bekommt mann einen teil der Pfeile wieder )

Und Natürlich Todesanzeige mit was mann getötet worden ist oder getötet hat und aus welcher Distanz.

Und denkt immer daran Admins sind auch nur Spieler !

Zusätzlich werden Loot Kisten versteckt und auch das Adminhaus ist Raidbar !

Nichts desdotrotz bleibt bitte Fair , denn Cheaten führt zu sofortigem Bann und auch wer grieft hat mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen !

Aber mehr verrate ich euch nicht *Smile*

Ingame einfach F1 drücken und folgendes eintragen : net.connect 188.138.72.78:28415 

Enter drücken und los gehts !

Habt Spass bleibt Fair und vorallem Hart aber Herzlich !

Euer Admin Team freut sich auf Euch !​


----------



## StoNeElement (31. August 2014)

WIPE: 31.08.2014 (German translation on the bottom)
[DE/EU] | OvERShOOT | [Wipe at 31.08.2014] |

INCOMPING WIPE! 31.08.2014!

| OvERShOOT |

presented a

+*""*+ BRAND NEW 100 SLOT RUST SERVER +*""*+
wipe incoming at 31.08.2014

What do you think at the moment?
"Oh no, not another simple rust server."

WRONG!

Why? Read on!
You've enough of constant laggs, poorly accessible and unfair mods and / or admins?
Our honorable Admin and his team of mods are known for their high level of activity and fair play!

Plugins you can use:

- Remove (Remove your own Buildings and you'll get the stuff back)
- Door Sharing (Shares all doors with your teammates so you don't have to set a code for every door)
- Door Closer (Closes doors after a certain time)
- Airdrop Message (Tell's you where and how far away the airdrop is from your current position)
- Group (Build a group so you cannot hurt your teammates)
- Death Handler (Show you who has killed you, with which weapon and from which distance he has killed you)
- Players List (Who & how much players are online)
- No Durability (No Durability for Weapons, tools and equipment)
- No Decay (for Spikes and Wood Gates)
- Log in/out message (Shows who logged in and out)
- Half Crafttime
- Cheatpunch

Specials:

- no laggs
- no admin abuse
- active admins with much experience in rust
- PvP Arena & Search Arena
- limited C4 that means you cannot find C4 & Explosives in airdrops you only get a blueprint

Now you are ready to provide you the challenge? Connects easily to our server by starting the game, press F1 too open the Console and enter "net.connect 134.255.229.152:28000“!

| OvERShOOT |

präsentiert euch einen

+*""*+ FRISCH GEWIPETEN 100 SLOT RUST SERVER +*""*+
wird am 31.08.2014 freigegeben.

Zusammenfassung der Servermodifikationen findet ihr ganz unten im Beitrag.

"Och nee, nicht schon wieder ein 08/15 Server."

FALSCH!
Warum? Lest weiter!

Ihr habt die Schnauze voll von ständigen Laggs und die schlecht erreichbare und unfairen Mods und/oder Admins?

Unser ehrenwerter Admin und sein Team aus Mods sind bekannt für ihren hohen Grad an Aktivität und Fairplay!

Hört sich gut an? ES WIRD NOCH BESSER! Dank unseren Umfangreichen Servermodifikationen steigern wir euren Spielspaß enorm!

"NOCHMAL! Der Pillar gehört da aber nicht hin!"
Wer hat sich das schon so oft gedacht?

/remove lautet das Zauberwort! Gebt es einfach in den Chat ein und ihr könnt falsch gesetzte Bauteile mit einen einzigen Schlag oder Schuss mit egal welcher Waffe wieder entfernen!
Und damit eure Arbeit nicht umsonst war, erhaltet ihr das Bauteil sogar vollständig zurück!

Keine Lust an jeder Tür einen Code eingeben zu müssen, damit eure Freunde euch besuchen können?

Door Sharing ist der neuste Trend! /share "Spielername" (ohne die "") erlaubt es euren Freunden durch eure Türen gehen zu können ohne jedesmal einen lästigen Code einfügen zu müssen.

Wer steht schon gerne stundenlang an seiner Workbench um Gegenstände herzustellen oder mag es wenn eben diese wieder kaputt gehen? NIEMAND!
Wir haben die Craftzeit um die Hälfte reduziert und den Verschleiß von Gegenständen sogar vollständig entfernt!

Im Raid erschießt ihr ständig eure Teamkameraden, weil sie euch in die Schussbahn laufen? KEIN PROBLEM MEHR!
Die Gruppenmodifikation ermöglicht es euch ein Team zu erstellen und den Teambeschuß zu deaktivieren!

Ihr wollt wissen wer grade online ist und vor wem ihr euch in acht nehmen müsst?
Players List ermöglicht es euch mit der Eingabe von /players in den Chat eine saubere Übersicht zu erhalten!

Ein Spieler schießt euch aus weiter Ferne einfach so den Kopf weg? RÄCHT EUCH!
Im Chat wird euch von Death Handler verraten wer euch erschossen hat und auch womit und wie weit entfernt er war!

Und nun das BESTE vom BESTEN!

Ihr habt das Gefühl euer AIM könnte besser werden oder ihr wollt einfach mal wieder einen Spieler abknallen!?
Direkt zum Server Start eröffnen wir auch unsere ARENEN! In der PvP Arena könnt ihr euch im Spielmodi "Deathmatch" den Kopf weg ballern!

Wir bieten euch nämlich direkt noch eine zweite ARENA an! Dort lauft ihr durch ein Labyrinth um versteckte Items zu finden.

Seid ihr bereit euch der Herausforderung zu stellen? Verbindet euch einfach zu unserem Server indem ihr das Spiel startet, mit der Taste F1 die Konsole öffnet und dort "net.connect 188.138.117.228:28515" eingebt!

Plugins noch einmal mit kurzer Erläuterung:

- Remove (Entferne deine eigenen Gebäude und du bekommst deine Bauteile wieder)
- Door Share (So braucht Ihr keine Türcodes mehr festlegen, ihr teilt einfach die Türen mit euren Mitspielern)
- Door Closer (Schließt Türen nach einer bestimmten Anzahl an Sekunden)
- Airdrop Message (Dieser Mod sagt euch wo ein Airdrop runter kommt und wie weit Ihr davon entfernt seit)
- Group (Ihr könnt eine Gruppe erstellen, somit könnt Ihr euch nicht mehr gegenseitig verletzten)
- Death Handler (Zeigt dir, wer dich getötet hat, mit welcher Waffe und aus welcher Entfernung.)
- Players List (Zeigt euch wer und wie viele Spieler auf dem Server online sind)
- No Durability (Keine Haltbarkeit für Waffen, Werkzeuge und Rüstungen)
- No Decay (Kein zerfall von Spike Walls und Wood Gates)
- log in/out message (Zeigt euch an wer sich ein- und ausloggt)
- Half Crafttime
- Cheatpunch

Spezielle Dinge die wir euch bieten:

- keine laggs
- keinen admin abuse
- aktive Admins mit hoher Erfahrung in Rust
- PvP Arena
- limited C4, d.h. Ihr findet kein C4 und Explosives in Kisten oder im Airdrop stattdesen Blueprints


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. September 2014)

Nur mal ne Info: Man kann seine Postings auch editieren


----------



## Taitox (12. September 2014)

Deutschlands verrücktester N3XT Generation Server ist Online; Craziest N3XT Generation Server all over germany is online. 

Willkommen auf dem DE_N3XTGen/PVP/cls/share/grps/rmvr/kit/AD10P Server.


Wir suchen nette und aktive Spieler für unseren Server.

Starter für jeden neuen Spieler dies enthält eine Waffe, Holz und eine kleines Geschenk.

(ROOT SERVER NO LAGGS) (ROOT SERVER NO LAGGS) (ROOT SERVER NO LAGGS)

Folgende Mods sind installiert: IP: 134.255.225.142:28015


- *Oxide
- *DoorSharing
- *Oxmin
- *Cheatpunch
- *Removaltool
- */who /players /kill
- *Halfcraft
- *Groups
- *share
- *kits
- *24/7 Support
- *No Admin Abuse
- *No Cheating

Ab gehts auf gehts zum AUSRUSTENNNNNN. Bis dann meine Nougatschnitten. MIAUUUUUUUU

http://steamcommunity.com/app/252490/discussions/1/540736587352596377/
Vote this Server http://toprustservers.com/server/14640
http://rust-servers.net/server/10843/


Welcome to the N3XT Generation and our server DE_N3XTGen/PVP/cls/share/grps/rmvr/kit/AD10P Server.

We are looking for nice and aktive players for our server.

Every player gets a Weapon, wood and a small gift.

(ROOT SERVER NO LAGGS) (ROOT SERVER NO LAGGS) (ROOT SERVER NO LAGGS)

The following mods are installed: IP: 134.255.225.142:28015


- *Oxide
- *DoorSharing
- *Oxmin
- *Cheatpunch
- *Removaltool
- */who /players /kill
- *Halfcraft
- *Groups
- *share
- *kits
- *24/7 Support
- *No Admin Abuse
- *No Cheating



Who pulls the trigger first. -> See you in rust.

http://steamcommunity.com/app/252490/discussions/1/540736587352596377/
Vote this Server http://toprustservers.com/server/14640
http://rust-servers.net/server/10843/

Neues Update ist drauf!
NEW Update ON!


----------



## primalmight (30. September 2014)

FRESH WIPED SERVER! DE/EU |OpTiCAL| lim.C4,PvP,SLP,RMV

 

 

 

| DE/EU | OpTiCAL | - German translation at the bottom -
Presents an incoming wipe at 29.09.2014 time: 15:00 timezome: (UTC+01:00)
+*""*+ 100 SLOT RUST SERVER +*""*+

What do you think at the moment?
"Oh no, not another simple rust server."

WRONG!

Why? Read on!
You've had  enough of constant laggs, poorly accessible and unfair mods and / or admins?
Our honorable Admin and his team of mods are known for their high level of activity and fair play!

Plugins you can use:

- Remove (Remove your own Buildings and you'll get the stuff back)
- Door Share (Shares all your doors with your teammates so you don't have to set a code for every door)
- Door Closer (Closes your doors after a certain amount time)
- Airdrop Message (Tell's you where and how far away the airdrop is from your current position)
- Group (Form a group so you cannot hurt your teammates)
- Death Handler (Shows who killed you, with with which weapon and from what distance)
- Players List (Who & how many players are online)
- No Durability (No Durability for Weapons, tools and equipment)
- No Decay (for Spikes and Wood Gates)
- Log in/out message (Shows who loggs in and out)
- Half Crafttime
- Cheatpunch
-Anti-Rock glitch (after you spawn inside a rock you will instantly get killed)
-Anti-Speed hack (if you use a speed hack two times or to long you instantly get banned)
-Anti-Wall hack Bullets (shows who shoots through walls, trees and rocks)

Specials:
- no laggs
- no admin abuse
- active admins with much experience in rust
- PvP Arena
- limited C4 that means you cannot find C4 & Explosives in airdrops you only get a blueprint

Now you are ready to provide you the challenge? Connect easily to our server by starting the game, press F1 too open the Console and enter "net.connect 62.67.42.118:28016 &#8220;!

| DE/EU | OpTiCAL | - English translation at the top -
präsentiert euch einen wipe am 29.09.2014 um 15:00 (UTC+01:00)
+*""*+ 100 SLOT RUST SERVER +*""*+

Was denkst du in diesem Moment?
"Och nee, nicht schon wieder ein 08/15 Server."

FALSCH! Lest weiter!

Warum? Lest weiter!
Ihr habt die Schnauze voll von ständigen Laggs und die schlecht erreichbare und unfairen Mods und/oder Admins?
Unser ehrenwerter Admin und sein Team aus Mods sind bekannt für ihren hohen Grad an Aktivität und Fairplay!

Plugins die Ihr benutzen könnt:

- Remove (Entfernt falsch gesetzte Bauteile und erhaltet eure Sachen sogar zurück)
- Door Share (Teil die Türen mit euren Freunden so müsst Ihr keine Türcodes mehr festlegen)
- Door Closer (Schließt alle Türen hinter euch nach Ablauf euren selbst festgelegten Zeit)
- Airdrop Message (Sagt euch wo und wie weit der Airdrop von eurer aktuellen Position entfernt ist)
- Group (Erstellt Gruppen damit Ihr euch nicht gegenseitig verletzen könnt)
- Death Handler (Zeigt euch wer mit welcher Waffe aus welcher Entfernung getötet hat)
- Players List (Zeigt euch wer und wie viele Spieler online sind)
- No Durability (Waffen, Ausrüstung und Tools zerfallen nicht)
- No Decay (Spike walls und Wood gates zerfallen nicht)
- Log in/out message (Zeigt euch wer sich ein/aus logt)
- Half Crafttime
- Cheatpunch
-Anti-Rock glitch (Wenn man versucht unter einen Stein zu glitchen wird man instant getötet)
-Anti-Speed hack (Falls Spieler einen Speed hack zu lang oder 2-mal hintereinander verwenden werden sie gebannt)
-Anti-Wall hack Bullets (Zeigt euch wer durch Wände, Bäume und Steine schießt)

Specials:

- keine laggs
- kein admin abuse
- active Admins mit sehr hoher Erfahrung in Rust
- PvP Arena
- limited C4 (Wir haben C4 und Explosives durch Blueprints ersetzt Ihr könnt es aber trotzdem herstellen)

Seid ihr bereit euch der Herausforderung zu stellen? Verbindet euch einfach zu unserem Server indem ihr das Spiel startet, mit der Taste F1 die Konsole öffnet und dort "net.connect 62.67.42.118:28016" eingebt!


----------



## primalmight (1. Oktober 2014)

DE/EU |OpTiCAL| lim.C4,PvP,SLP,RMV
 

| DE/EU | OpTiCAL | - German translation at the bottom -
Presents an incoming wipe at 29.09.2014 time: 15:00 timezome: (UTC+01:00)
+*""*+ 100 SLOT RUST SERVER +*""*+

What do you think at the moment?
"Oh no, not another simple rust server."

WRONG!

Why? Read on!
You've had  enough of constant laggs, poorly accessible and unfair mods and / or admins?
Our honorable Admin and his team of mods are known for their high level of activity and fair play!

Plugins you can use:

- Remove (Remove your own Buildings and you'll get the stuff back)
- Door Share (Shares all your doors with your teammates so you don't have to set a code for every door)
- Door Closer (Closes your doors after a certain amount time)
- Airdrop Message (Tell's you where and how far away the airdrop is from your current position)
- Group (Form a group so you cannot hurt your teammates)
- Death Handler (Shows who killed you, with with which weapon and from what distance)
- Players List (Who & how many players are online)
- No Durability (No Durability for Weapons, tools and equipment)
- No Decay (for Spikes and Wood Gates)
- Log in/out message (Shows who loggs in and out)
- Half Crafttime
- Cheatpunch
-Anti-Rock glitch (after you spawn inside a rock you will instantly get killed)
-Anti-Speed hack (if you use a speed hack two times or to long you instantly get banned)
-Anti-Wall hack Bullets (shows who shoots through walls, trees and rocks)

Specials:
- no laggs
- no admin abuse
- active admins with much experience in rust
- PvP Arena
- limited C4 that means you cannot find C4 & Explosives in airdrops you only get a blueprint

Now you are ready to provide you the challenge? Connect easily to our server by starting the game, press F1 too open the Console and enter "net.connect 62.67.42.118:28016 &#8220;!

| DE/EU | OpTiCAL | - English translation at the top -
präsentiert euch einen wipe am 29.09.2014 um 15:00 (UTC+01:00)
+*""*+ 100 SLOT RUST SERVER +*""*+

Was denkst du in diesem Moment?
"Och nee, nicht schon wieder ein 08/15 Server."

FALSCH! Lest weiter!

Warum? Lest weiter!
Ihr habt die Schnauze voll von ständigen Laggs und die schlecht erreichbare und unfairen Mods und/oder Admins?
Unser ehrenwerter Admin und sein Team aus Mods sind bekannt für ihren hohen Grad an Aktivität und Fairplay!

Plugins die Ihr benutzen könnt:

- Remove (Entfernt falsch gesetzte Bauteile und erhaltet eure Sachen sogar zurück)
- Door Share (Teil die Türen mit euren Freunden so müsst Ihr keine Türcodes mehr festlegen)
- Door Closer (Schließt alle Türen hinter euch nach Ablauf euren selbst festgelegten Zeit)
- Airdrop Message (Sagt euch wo und wie weit der Airdrop von eurer aktuellen Position entfernt ist)
- Group (Erstellt Gruppen damit Ihr euch nicht gegenseitig verletzen könnt)
- Death Handler (Zeigt euch wer mit welcher Waffe aus welcher Entfernung getötet hat)
- Players List (Zeigt euch wer und wie viele Spieler online sind)
- No Durability (Waffen, Ausrüstung und Tools zerfallen nicht)
- No Decay (Spike walls und Wood gates zerfallen nicht)
- Log in/out message (Zeigt euch wer sich ein/aus logt)
- Half Crafttime
- Cheatpunch
-Anti-Rock glitch (Wenn man versucht unter einen Stein zu glitchen wird man instant getötet)
-Anti-Speed hack (Falls Spieler einen Speed hack zu lang oder 2-mal hintereinander verwenden werden sie gebannt)
-Anti-Wall hack Bullets (Zeigt euch wer durch Wände, Bäume und Steine schießt)

Specials:

- keine laggs
- kein admin abuse
- active Admins mit sehr hoher Erfahrung in Rust
- PvP Arena
- limited C4 (Wir haben C4 und Explosives durch Blueprints ersetzt Ihr könnt es aber trotzdem herstellen)

Seid ihr bereit euch der Herausforderung zu stellen? Verbindet euch einfach zu unserem Server indem ihr das Spiel startet, mit der Taste F1 die Konsole öffnet und dort "net.connect 62.67.42.118:28016" eingebt!


----------



## xXEduDeluxeXx (8. Oktober 2014)

[&#9734;StarRust&#9734;] EU!
[DEUTSCH]
. . : : BRAND NEUEN 100 SLOT RUST SERVER : : . .
wird frisch aufgesetzt am 10.10.2014 um 18:00 Uhr

Zusammenfassung der Serverspezifikationen findet ihr ganz unten im Beitrag.

"Och nee, nicht schon wieder ein 08/15 Server."

FALSCH!
Warum? Lest weiter!

Ihr habt die Schnauze voll von ständigen Laggs und die schlecht erreichbare und unfairen Mods und/oder Admins?
Unser Server steht in Frankfurt und wird von Multiplayservers.com betrieben.
Multiplay steht für einen besonders guten Support und eine hervorragende Anbindung für einen laggfreien Spielspaß.

Unser ehrenwerter Admin und sein Team aus Mods sind bekannt für ihren hohen Grad an Aktivität und Fairplay!
Die Moderatoren (Mods) haben einzig und allein die Fähigkeit Leute zu kicken und/oder zu bannen. Ein Abuse ist also ausgeschloßen!
Unsere Admins haben schon erfarhnung auf anderen Servern gemacht und sind auch dadurch für Ihren fairen Umgang bekannt.


Hört sich gut an? ES WIRD NOCH BESSER! Dank unseren Umfangreichen Servermodifikationen steigern wir euren Spielspaß enorm!


Ihr spawnt frisch auf unseren Server und wisst nicht womit ihr anfangen wollt?

Unser umfangreiches Starterkit enthält einen Bogen, Pfeile, Nahrung, eine Steinaxt.
Das reicht euch nicht? NA GUT! Dann legen wir mit unseren Homestarter noch eine vollwertiges 1x1 Haus bei!


"&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; NOCHMAL! Der Pillar gehört da aber nicht hin!" Wer hat sich das schon so oft gedacht?

/remove lautet das Zauberwort! Gebt es einfach in den Chat ein und ihr könnt falsch gesetzte Bauteile mit einen einzigen Schlag oder Schuss mit egal welcher Waffe wieder entfernen!
Und damit eure Arbeit nicht umsonst war, erhaltet ihr das Bauteil sogar vollständig zurück!


Keine Lust an jeder Tür einen Code eingeben zu müssen, damit eure Freunde euch besuchen können?

Door Sharing ist der neuste Trend! /share "Spielername" (ohne die "") erlaubt es euren Freunden durch eure Türen gehen zu können ohne jedesmal einen lästigen Code einfügen zu müssen.

Wer steht schon gerne stundenlang an seiner Workbench um Gegenstände herzustellen oder mag es wenn eben diese wieder kaputt gehen? NIEMAND!
Wir haben die Craftzeit komplett Reduziert und den verschleiß von Gegenständen vollständig entfernt!


Im Raid erschießt ihr ständig eure Teamkameraden, weil sie euch in die Schussbahn laufen? KEIN PROBLEM MEHR!
Die Gruppenmodifikation ermöglicht es euch ein Team zu erstellen und den Teambeschuß zu deaktivieren!

Ihr wollt wissen wer grade online ist und vor wem ihr euch in acht nehmen müsst?
Players List ermöglicht es euch mit der Eingabe von /list in den Chat eine saubere Übersicht zu erhalten!

Ein Spieler schießt euch aus weiter Ferne einfach so den Kopf weg? RÄCHT EUCH!
Im Chat wird euch von Death Handler verraten wer euch erschoßen hat und auch womit und wie weit entfernt er war!

Seit wann sind eigentlich soviele Ressourcen auf der Welt?!

Dank der Ressource Spawn Modifikation haben wir mehrere spwans hinzugefügt, jedoch nicht so sehr, dass es nicht schon bald die ersten Riesen Base geben wird.


Ist es ein Vogel? Ist es ein Flugzeug? NEIN! ES IST EIN VERDAMMTER CHEATER!

CheatPunch, Facepunchs hauseigenes Anticheattool, spürt solche Spieler auf und geht gegen diese hart vor! Sollte dies nicht reichen kümmert sich unser Admin und unsere Mod höchstpersönlich um die Angelegenheit!




Nun seid ihr bereit euch der Herrausforderung zu stellen? Verbindet einfach zu unseren Server indem ihr das Spiel startet, mit der Taste F1 die Console öffnet und dort net.connect 85.236.105.9:28115 eingebt!


Checkt die Seite aus: www.StarRust.eu


Zusammenfassung der Serverspezifikationen:

- 100 Slots
- Remove
- Door Sharing
- Starter Kit
- Group
- Death Handler
- Players List
- mehr Ressourcen
- keine Craftzeit
- keine Haltbarkeit/Durability
- Cheatpunch 
- kein Abuse
- aktivere Admins & Mods
- Airdrop
-Teleport (PvP flaged)
- HomeTP

[ENGLISH]
. . : : BRAND NEW 100 SLOT RUST SERVER : : . .
will be wiped at 10.10.2014 at 18:00

Summary of the server specifications can be found at the bottom of post.

"Oh no, not another simple rust server."

WRONG!
Why? Read on!

You've had enough of constant laggs, poorly accessible and unfair mods and / or admins?
Our server is located in Germany and operated by Multiplayservers.com.
Multiplay is a particularly good support and excellent for a laggfree fun.

Our honorable Admin and his team of mods are known for their high level of activity and fair play!
The moderators (mods) have the sole ability to kick and / or to banish. An Abuse is therefore be ruled out!


Sounds good? IT IS EVEN BETTER! Thanks to our extensive server modifications, that help us to increase your gaming enjoyment to new heights!

- No Laggs!
- 100 Slots
- Remove
- Door Sharing
- Starter Kit
- Group
- Death Handler
- Players List
- instaCraft
- No Durability
- Cheatpunch
- No Abuse
- active Admin & Mods
- Airdrop 15+
- Teleport (PvP flaged)
- HomeTP


----------



## xXEduDeluxeXx (10. Oktober 2014)

[&#9734;StarRust&#9734;] EU!

 

SERVER START in 1h

 

net.connect 85.236.105.9:28115


----------



## Bumbl3 (31. Oktober 2014)

Vorstellung von Rust-Gaming.de!

Wer sind wir?
Wir, Rust-Gaming.de sind eine deutsche Rust Community, die seit Januar 2014
besteht. Außerdem besitzt unsere Community einen Rust Server,
welchen wir euch zur Verfügung stellen!

Server Informationen:

[SIZE=150%]Server:[/SIZE] [SIZE=150%] [DE]Rust-Gaming.de Wipe 6.12. 19Uhr Active Admins|Groups|Remove|AD20[/SIZE]
IP: 134.255.221.31:28050
Direct connect: net.connect 134.255.221.31:28050

Dieser Server besteht im Eigentlichen seit dem 18. Dezember 2013 und ist unser Hauptserver, jedoch hatten wir einige Monate den Server lahm gelegt, da kein Interesse auf Seiten der Spieler bestand.
Nun sind wir jedoch wieder mit vollem Elan und neuem Anbieter dabei wir erhoffen uns mehr Spieler.
Unser Admin Team versucht 24/7 zur Verfügung zu stehen, um den Spielern den größtmöglichsten
Spielspaß zu garantieren und die Hacker vom Server zu halten. Die Regeln sind simpel und daher sollten diese von jedem verstanden werden.

Außerdem hat dieser Server folgendes zu bieten:

Slots: 50
PvP: Aktiviert
Sleeper: Aktiviert
Airdrop: Ab 20 Spielern
Backpack Locktime: 3 Minuten
Letzer Wipe: 01.11.2014 18:00 Uhr

Ansprechpersonen (Admins):

Rhesus
ultradeader
Bumble
Lumpi

Modifikationen:

Rules: Zeigt die Serverregeln an ( /rules)
Groups: Erlaubt den Spielern Gruppen zu eröffnen, um sich gegenseitig kein Schaden zuzufügen ( /ghelp hilft euch bei erstellen)
History: Zeigt den Chat Verlauf an ( /history)
Stats: Zeigt deine Tode/ Kills an
PrivateMessage: Erlaubt es Spielern private Nachrichten zu verschicken ( /pm "Name")
JoinMessage: Zeigt an, wenn ein Spieler dem Server beitritt/ ihn verlässt
PlayerList: Zeigt an, wer momentan auf dem Server ist (/players)
Ping: Zeigt deinen/ den Ping anderer Spieler an
Death Handler: Zeigt an, wer von wem getötet wurde
R- Remove: Ermöglicht den Spielern verschiedene Bauteile zu entfernen (/remove)
R- AntiGlitch: Verhindert das Aufbauen von Kisten unter Foundations und "Häusern in Steinen"
R- Bans: Zeigt den Admins Spieler an, die auf anderen Servern gebannt wurden (rustdb.net/ , Maximal 2 Bans zum joinen)
Kits: Der Spieler erhält ein Paket mit ein paar Items für den Anfang ( /kit starter)
Sleepover: Verhindert das Spawnen mit Schlafsäcken in fremden Gebäuden ( /sleepover add "Name")
Voter: Die Spieler erhalten bestimmte Pakete fürs Voten (TopRustServer etc.) ( /reward)
Doorshare: Gibt einer bestimmten Person das Recht zum öffnen/schließen aller Türen ( /share "Name")

*Steamprofiler: *Private Profile werden beim joinen des Server gekickt



Teamspeak³ Server:
IP: 81.169.142.82:8888

Wir hoffen dich hat unsere kleine Vorstellungen angesprochen und sehen uns
ingame und in unserem Forum!

Solltest Du noch Fragen haben, kannst du dich entweder Ingame, in unserem Forum
oder auf unserem Teamspeak³ Server an uns wenden! Weitere Informationen findet
ihr unter Rust-Gaming.de

Das Rust-Gaming Team


----------



## ayunox (3. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte euch hier unseren neuen Server vorstellen. Der Server wurde in einem gut konfigurierten VPN Netzwerk aufgebaut und wird von professionellen Menschen betrieben. Wir möchten in unserer Community eine gute Niveau Basis aubauen und brauchen eure Hilfe dazu. Wegen dem Umfang und den allgemeinen Möglichkeiten zur Programmierung haben wir uns für den "Legacy" Modus entschieden, aber richten unsere Blicke weiter auf die experimental um zu switchen sobald die core etwas fortgeschrittener ist.

Außerdem möchten wir zukünftig auch Events einbauen / starten, bei denen man unter anderem diverse Spiele oder anderweitige digitalen Dinge gewinnen kann. Allerdings sind wir noch im Ideen Aufbau und ihr seit herzlich willkommen euch in der Hinsicht anzuschließen, falls ihr eigene Ideen aufbringen wollt. Wir möchten den Server komplett für und mit der Community in die richtige Richtung stutzen.

Besucht uns im TS: dnova.ts3.vc

Server IP: 31.214.240.131:28100

Der Server hat momentan folgende Plugins (ein Paar sind von uns selber):

- Doorcloser = Ihr könnt eure Tür mit dem Befehl jede bestimmte Sekunde automatisch schließen lassen. Zum Beispiel dass er sich jede 5 Sekunden automatisch schließt.

- Remover = Damit könnt ihr euer gebautes wieder löschen.

- History = Chat Verlauf

- Death Handler = Eine Anzeige von was oder wie ihr getötet wurdet und getötet habt.

- Doorshare = Hiermit könnt ihr eine alle Türen einfacher mit Leuten teilen. Zum Beispiel /share "NickName" und alle Türen sind mit ihm geteilt, genauso /unshare um das ganze rückgängig zu machen.

- Location = Damit könnt ihr eure genaue Position ausfindig machen und es einem Freund geben, damit er euch leichter findet.

- Würfeln = Ein von uns erstelltes Plugin das euch ermöglicht zu würfeln (wurde entwickelt um später Spiele zu verschenken)

- Steam Spiele Liste = Auch eins von unseren Plugins das allerdings noch in Aufbau ist. Es ermöglicht die Steam Spiele Anzahl zu zeigen von einem Spieler.

Server Eigenschaften:

- Die Haltbarkeit haben wir aus dem Spiel komplett entfernt. (diskutierbar)

- Die allgemeinen Resourcen wurden etwas erhöht. (diskutierbar)

- Port Tunnel integriert um Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen.

Wir sind ein Nettes Team und freuen uns über jeden Besuch!


----------



## Cmpqz123 (19. Dezember 2014)

*DE/US Rusterlocken mal anders -19.12.14- Ts3/Admins/Kit/Plugins*

 

Guten tag liebe Ruster.

 

Ich möchte gerne kurz und knapp meinen Server Vorstellen.

 

 

**~Features~*:*

*- Kein Admin abuse -No admin abuse
- Aktive Admins - active admins 
- Aktives Vorgehen gegen Hacker/Glitcher - Every hacker/glitcher will get a bann directly
- Freundliches und erfahrenes Team - Friendly team and a team with much experience
- Wipe nur nach Abstimmung mit allen Usern - Wipe only with agreement of all users
- Keine Laggs - No Laggs
- Airdrop ab 15 Spielern - Airdrop at 15 players
- C4 ist Selten - Rar C4
- Angepasster "erhöter" Loot - Adjusted " increaser " Loot*

**~Plugins~*:*

*- Starter Kit 
- Remove (all 30 sec)
- Groups
- SetHome
- Doorshare
- Death handler
- Anti-Cheat and Glitch System
- Auto Hacker Bann
- Stats*


**~Rules~*:*

*- Kein Hacken ------------------- No hacking
- Kein Glitchen ------------------ No glitching
- Keine Beleidigungen --------- No harrassement
- Kein griefing ------------------- No griefing
- Nur Deutsch oder Englisch - Only german/english in chat*

~ Cheatpunch: ist aktiviert

TeamSpeak³ : ts90.nitrado.net:15400

Joinen: F1 and Net.connect 5.62.104.58:28015 enter.


----------



## xXEduDeluxeXx (3. Januar 2015)

DE/EN 3/01/15 StarRust - Classic/NoDura/0.5Craft/HACK-FREE
 

[&#9734;StarRust&#9734;]

[ENGLISH]
. . : : BRAND NEW 100 SLOT RUST SERVER : : . .
start 3/01/2015 at 18h

Summary of the server specifications can be found at the bottom of post.

"Oh no, not another simple rust server."

WRONG!
Why? Read on!

You've had enough of constant laggs, poorly accessible and unfair mods and / or admins?
Our server is located in Germany and operated by Multiplayservers.com.
Multiplay is a particularly good support and excellent for a laggfree fun.

Our honorable Admin and his team of mods are known for their high level of activity and fair play!
The moderators (mods) have the sole ability to kick and / or to banish. An Abuse is therefore be ruled out!


Sounds good? IT IS EVEN BETTER! Thanks to our extensive server modifications, that help us to increase your gaming enjoyment to new heights!

- No Laggs!
- 100 Slots
- Remove
- Door Sharing
- Starter Kit
- Group
- Death Handler
- Players List
- halfCraft
- No Durability
- Cheatpunch
- No Abuse
- active Admin & Mods
- Airdrop 25+


Now you are ready to provide you the challange? net.connect 109.230.253.134:28250


[DEUTSCH]
. . : : BRAND NEUEN 100 SLOT RUST SERVER : : . .
frisch aufgesetzt am 3/01/2015 um 18 Uhr

Zusammenfassung der Serverspezifikationen findet ihr ganz unten im Beitrag.

"Och nee, nicht schon wieder ein 08/15 Server."

FALSCH!
Warum? Lest weiter!

Ihr habt die Schnauze voll von ständigen Laggs und die schlecht erreichbare und unfairen Mods und/oder Admins?
Unser Server steht in Frankfurt und wird von deinserverhost.de betrieben.
deinserverhost steht für einen besonders guten Support und eine hervorragende Anbindung für einen laggfreien Spielspaß.

Unser ehrenwerter Admin und sein Team aus Mods sind bekannt für ihren hohen Grad an Aktivität und Fairplay!
Die Moderatoren (Mods) haben einzig und allein die Fähigkeit Leute zu kicken und/oder zu bannen. Ein Abuse ist also ausgeschloßen!
Unsere Admins haben schon erfarhnung auf anderen Servern gemacht und sind auch dadurch für Ihren fairen Umgang bekannt.


Hört sich gut an? ES WIRD NOCH BESSER! Dank unseren Umfangreichen Servermodifikationen steigern wir euren Spielspaß enorm!


Ihr spawnt frisch auf unseren Server und wisst nicht womit ihr anfangen wollt?

Unser umfangreiches Starterkit enthält einen Bogen, Pfeile, Nahrung, eine Steinaxt.
Das reicht euch nicht? NA GUT! Dann legen wir eine kleine starthilfe drauf.


"&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; NOCHMAL! Der Pillar gehört da aber nicht hin!" Wer hat sich das schon so oft gedacht?

/remove lautet das Zauberwort! Gebt es einfach in den Chat ein und ihr könnt falsch gesetzte Bauteile mit einen einzigen Schlag oder Schuss mit egal welcher Waffe wieder entfernen!
Und damit eure Arbeit nicht umsonst war, erhaltet ihr das Bauteil sogar vollständig zurück!


Keine Lust an jeder Tür einen Code eingeben zu müssen, damit eure Freunde euch besuchen können?

Door Sharing ist der neuste Trend! /share "Spielername" (ohne die "") erlaubt es euren Freunden durch eure Türen gehen zu können ohne jedesmal einen lästigen Code einfügen zu müssen.

Wer steht schon gerne stundenlang an seiner Workbench um Gegenstände herzustellen oder mag es wenn eben diese wieder kaputt gehen? NIEMAND!
Wir haben die Craftzeit komplett Reduziert und den verschleiß von Gegenständen vollständig entfernt!


Im Raid erschießt ihr ständig eure Teamkameraden, weil sie euch in die Schussbahn laufen? KEIN PROBLEM MEHR!
Die Gruppenmodifikation ermöglicht es euch ein Team zu erstellen und den Teambeschuß zu deaktivieren!

Ihr wollt wissen wer grade online ist und vor wem ihr euch in acht nehmen müsst?
Players List ermöglicht es euch mit der Eingabe von /list in den Chat eine saubere Übersicht zu erhalten!

Ein Spieler schießt euch aus weiter Ferne einfach so den Kopf weg? RÄCHT EUCH!
Im Chat wird euch von Death Handler verraten wer euch erschoßen hat und auch womit und wie weit entfernt er war!

Seit wann sind eigentlich soviele Ressourcen auf der Welt?!

Dank der Ressource Spawn Modifikation haben wir mehrere spwans hinzugefügt, jedoch nicht so sehr, dass es nicht schon bald die ersten Riesen Base geben wird.


Ist es ein Vogel? Ist es ein Flugzeug? NEIN! ES IST EIN VERDAMMTER CHEATER!

CheatPunch, Facepunchs hauseigenes Anticheattool, spürt solche Spieler auf und geht gegen diese hart vor! Sollte dies nicht reichen kümmert sich unser Admin und unsere Mod höchstpersönlich um die Angelegenheit!


Nun seid ihr bereit euch der Herrausforderung zu stellen? Verbindet einfach zu unseren Server indem ihr das Spiel startet, mit der Taste F1 die Console öffnet und dort net.connect 109.230.253.134:28250 eingebt!


Zusammenfassung der Serverspezifikationen:
-
- 100 Slots
- Remove
- Door Sharing
- Starter Kit
- Group
- Death Handler
- Players List
- halbe Craftzeit
- keine Haltbarkeit/Durability
- Cheatpunch
- kein Abuse
- aktivere Admins & Mods
- Airdrop 25+ (all 2h. ja auch am ersten tag)


----------



## Bodo (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo, wir möchten gern unseren neuen Rust Experimental Server vorstellen.

- [DE] RUSTlos [23.02.|MAP|Airdrops|oxide2] Experimental



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- IP: 173.199.64.194:28026
-Zum verbinden einfach: Console öffnen über die Taste F1
und den Befehl
client.connect 173.199.64.194:28026
eingeben.

- Der Server hat derzeit 80 Spielerslots

- PVP: Es darf immer und überall gehackt und geschossen werden, aber grad bei Anfängern, sollte Ihr nicht übertreiben.

- Modifikationen: Über oxide2 haben wir ein paar Veränderungen vorgenommen.
-Stackgröße 2500 bei Holz und Stein
-Startrezepte für Bogen, Pfeile, Hatchet und Pick Axe
-bei jedem Start bekommt Ihr zudem 3 Verbände

- Die Map ist hat eine größe von 31km² (5555 x 5555) und bietet genug Platz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Regeln: Natürlich gibt es Regeln, und unsere Admins werden diese auch akribisch durchsetzen.
- Kein Admin Abuse: Die Admins setzen Ihre Admin-Powers nur für Server Sicherheit und Server Events ein.
- Kein ausnutzen von Bugs
- Keine Beleidigungen, es ist nur ein Spiel seid nett zueinander!
- Das hochbauen zum Airdrop ist nicht erlaubt
- Das einbauen in Blöcke zur Verteidigung ist nicht erlaubt
- Servergebäude, Monumente , Höhlen düfen nicht bebaut oder eingebaut werden.

Wir freuen uns darauf euch auf dem Server begrüßen zu dürfen,
haltet den Stein gut fest

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Bodo


----------



## TowelieZ (14. Mai 2015)

![EU] The Desperados - A new beginning !!! 14.05.15!

Hallo, wir heißen euch auf unserem neuen Internationalen Rust Experimental Server herzlich willkommen!
Wir verfügen über Oxide - TP, Home, Remove, InstaCraft, Gather x2.5x & Clans.
Unsere Pugins suchen die Spieler aus, diese können sich jederzeit ändern!

Hello, were happy to introduce you to our new International Rust Experimental Server!
We´ve got Oxide - TP, Home, Remove, InstaCraft, Gather x2.5 & Clans.
Our Plugins will chosen by players and can be changed at any time!

Rust Experinetal Server IP: 85.190.135.156:28015
Teamspeak 3 Server IP     : 31.214.227.40:16550


----------



## The Syndicate (24. Juli 2015)

Neuer rust server the syndicate geht online.

 

[h1]The Syndicate | START 24.07 | 100% Vanilla | Active Admins[/h1]
134.255.231.191:9847

 

Heute ist unser neuer rust server online gegangen. Der server läuft ohne Mods.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. Juli 2015)

ah ja.... und nun. was wie wo wer und so weiter ist das jetzt?

 

habe gestern einen ts³ server online gebracht, es aber noch nicht verbreitet.... doch, halt. ich habe es jetzt doch verbreitet, verdammt


----------



## Corosion1 (7. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir von Ruhrpott-Life haben uns entschlossen einen Rust Server zu hosten, da viele aus unserem Admin Team lust darauf haben.
Wer uns kennt weiß dass wir nicht auf "Normal" stehen, deswegen ist es ein Mod Server.
Ihr müsst nichts dafür Downloaden, ihr sucht einfach nach "EU|Ruhrpott-Life.de" oder drückt ingame "F1" und gebt "client.connect 151.80.47.103:28015" ein.
Der Server läuft auf einen i7 Root Server mit DDOS Protection.
Schaut doch einfach mal bei uns vorbei.



Folgende Mods sind auf dem Server installiert:

Ein Level System wo ihr verschiedene Dinge wie mehr Holz, mehr Erze/Steine usw. skillen könnt.
Ihr könnt euch 1x pro Tag zu einem anderen Spieler oder nach Hause porten
Todesmeldungen werden angezeigt
Ihr könnt auf Schilder Bilder hochladen
Clan-System
Private Nachrichten schreiben
Anticheat
Live Map: LINK

Gametracker: LINK
Homepage: Link


----------



## Zandrola (13. August 2015)

Hallo an alle Rust-fans,

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir, die Diamond´s, haben es uns zur Aufgabe gemacht einen netten und freundlichen Server aufzubauen. 
Die Plugins die wir verwenden, sind alle unserem Hauptziel PVE und RPG nach ausgewählt und getestet. 
 
Unsere Plugins:

Level System (Holz, Erze/Steine usw. skillen),
Todesmeldungen werden angezeigt,
Ihr könnt auf Schilder Bilder hochladen,
Clan-System,
Häuser halten stand und sind gesichert,
Automatische Lampen,
Anticheat,
u.v.m.
 
Schaut doch einfach mal vorbei, Die Diamond´s freuen sich über deinen Besuch!
 
Server:[GER] Diamond Rust PVE/RPG mit PVP-Zone Aktive Admins (Drücke F1 im Spiel und gib in die Konsole ein: client.connect 134.255.220.10:9984)
Forum: http://diamond-rust.aktiv-forum.com
Live Map: http://map.playrust.io/?134.255.220.10:9984


----------



## mcrustreloaded (28. August 2015)

Moin Moin zusammen ! Hier Mal mein Server:

 

Die Besonderheit des Servers ist u.a EIN RIESEN GROßES VIP PACK GRATIS !

 

Es ist ein bezahlter Server, somit können nur LEGAL (keine cracked) erworbene Rust Clients genutzt werden. Viel Spass !

 

BleedingWood EU/Germany Free VIP!! UltraGather,Pvp.etc

*24/7 ONLINE !* *HIGH PERFORMANCE SERVER LAGFREI , AKTIVER ADMIN !*
*NUR FÜR ORIGINAL RUST , NICHT CRACKED VERSIONEN !!!*

*net.connect 85.114.153.151:10700*

Free VIP ! Free VIP ! Free VIP ! Free VIP ! Free VIP !
Oxide 2

Sethome 1-XXX
TPR
AntiCheat
Location
Kits:Free VIP KIT ! Home , Starter , PVP ,and more!
Sleepers ON

*net.connect 85.114.153.151:10700*

VIP KIT UMFANG / VIP KIT INCLUDES:

100x Metal Ceilings
25x Metal Door
25x Metal Doorway
50x Metal Foundation
200x Metal Pillar
200x Metal Wall

1x 9mm Pistol
1x Bolt Action Rifle
1x M4
1x P250
500x 9mm Ammo
500x 556 Ammo

1x Kevlar Boots
1x Kevlar Helmet
1x Kevlar Pants
1x Kevlar Vest

3x Furnance
10x Large Wood Storage

ALL FREE ! type /kit Vip

net.connect 85.114.153.151:10700

and many other PlugIns !

RuleZ : Hack=BAN !!! No Racism !!!


----------



## FlodderXp (26. September 2015)

Hallo Rust Community,

Wir wollen hier unseren neuen Server vorstellen: [GER/EU] *AusRUSTen - PvP*
Da dieser Server noch recht frisch ist, fehlt es uns an Spielern. Deshalb wollen wir euch einladen auf unseren Server. Was wir euch bieten:

 


65 Slots Server der mit Oxide läuft (Server kann aufgerüstet bzw. kann die Slot Anzahl jederzeit erhöht/verbessert werden.)
aktive Admins
3x Gather rate
Instacraft
verbessertes AntiCheat System (kein R-AntiCheat, zwar auch sehr gut aber nein)
Clan Plugin
Teleport System
täglicher Server Neustart
Kits (derzeit noch Starter und Daily Kit, werden aber noch mehr folgen)
Heli Control
Map Cleaner (was aber derzeit noch deaktiviert ist)
und kommende Features wie z.B. Events

 

 

Falls ihr Interesse haben solltet, habt ihr hier die IP-Adresse 78.143.13.243:28015
oder könnt mich jederzeit in Steam adden HIER KLICKEN

Wir sehen uns auf AusRUSTen - PvP


----------



## Chinmorph (1. November 2015)

Hallo,

 

da Rust mittlerweile ein wirklich sehr gutes Spiel geworden ist, habe ich mich entschlossen auch einen Server zu betreiben.

Dieser ist seit gestern Abend Online. Falls ihr Lust habt könnt ihr gerne da zustoßen und Spaß am Spiel haben.

 

Der Server ist ein reiner Vanilla Server und mit keinerlei Mods belegt, da ich dies nicht so gut finde.

 

Daten zum Server sind

 

[DE/EN] VillagePeople NEWSERVER 31.10|Active Admin

Server - IP: 31.214.240.128:28110

 

Bei Fragen könnt Ihr euch gern an mich wenden.

Steamprofil: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197970560476/

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Mario


----------



## Odonto (15. Januar 2016)

*[EU][DE]Parafox|TP|Gather|Lvl|Remove|Stack|Clan|Wipe08.01.2016*
New German-Server since 02.01.2016
 
Server-IP
94.114.77.186
 
*[EU][DE]Parafox|TP|Gather|Lvl|Remove|Stack|Clan|*
http://map.playrust.io/?94.114.77.186:28015
 
 
Oxide2
 
Plugins:
• FriendlyFire
• Friends
• AutoDoors
• BuildingGrades
• Clans
• DeathNotes
• FriendlyFire
• GatherManager
• helptext
• InfoPanel
• Teleportation
• Time
• NoDecay
• notifier
• LiveMap
• QuickSmelt
• Radline
• RemoverTool
• StackSizeController
• TimeOfDay
• ZLevelsRemastered (Instant Craft after Lvl 20)
• EnhancedHammer
 
 
German-Teamspeak-Server
IP
parafox.goip.de
 
Passwort
parafox007


----------



## Freakynight (1. März 2016)

[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]Guten Tag liebe Leute![/SIZE]​[SIZE=18pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Hiermit stellen wir euch unseren *Rust Server* vor.[/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]Er wird derzeit von 4 coolen Jungs geleitet, die einfach mal gerne zocken, aber nie den passenden Rust Server für ihre Bedürfnisse gefunden haben. Nun ist es soweit! Ein *innovativer, cooler, einzigartiger, freier* Server ist online![/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]Wir besitzen sehr viele Plugins und sogar ein *Startbonus*![/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Zum Beispiel besitzt unser Server ein einzigartiges und funktionierendes Wirtschaftssystem. Man erhält jede Stunde Geld (Zahltag) und kauf mit diesem Geld Essen, Waffen, Munition, etc. kaufen. Die gesammelten Sachen können natürlich auch wieder verkauft werden.[/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Ausserdem besitzen wir ein RPG System. Das heißt man kriegt Punkte für's Farmen, wird ein Level höher gestuft und kann dann die gesammelten Punkte gegen verschiedene Fähigkeiten einlösen. Z.B. Holzfäller (man erhält mehr Holz), Bergmann (man erhält mehr beim Steinabbau) oder Jäger (man erhält mehr beim Tiere töten) und natürlich noch viel mehr![/SIZE]​[SIZE=14pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]Natürlich gibt es auch ein Teleport System mit dem man sich zu seinem besten Freund teleportieren kann![/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Zusätzlich besitzen wir noch ein Clan-System, bei dem man Clan erstellen kann und z.B. mit /c schreiben kann. Ebenfalls wird vor dem Namen der Clantag angezeigt.[/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Ausserdem suchen wir für unseren Server noch Moderatoren, die auf die bösen Jungs aufpassen.[/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt]Server IP: [/SIZE][SIZE=18pt]*109.230.253.245:28132*&#8203;[/SIZE]​[SIZE=18pt]Slots: 25 (jederzeit erweiterbar)[/SIZE]​[SIZE=18pt]RustIO Live Map[/SIZE]&#8203;​[SIZE=10pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]&#8203;

 

Unsere Teamspeak IP: *[SIZE=18pt] team-replay.eu*[/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Wir hoffen, dass wir uns bald auf unserem Server sehen![/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]​[SIZE=12pt]&#8203;[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

&#8203;[/SIZE]&#8203;&#8203;​


----------



## 0oDestinyo0 (11. März 2016)

The~expedition |kit|TP|Remove|Home|Gatherx5|Clan|Level|Rank|

5 HOMEPOINTS 150x TP HOME & 150x TP TO PLAYER PER DAY
5 KITS GatherManagerX5 SmeltX5 & Stack
REMOVE ONLY FROM BUILDER OR CLAN
PLAYERTRADE CLANS FRIENDS FRIENDLYFIRE & PM
LEVEL SYSTEM & RANK SYSTEM
LONG DAY & SHORT NIGHT
AUTOMATIC DOORCLOSER & DAYVOTING
NOTIFIER LUSTYMAP SIGNARTIST REMOVE


----------



## HeavyPeaches (18. März 2016)

++++++++++++++ACHTUNG+++++++++++++++
 
Besucht uns auf dem ZZK Server!
Wir bieten euch einen fairen Umgang und 
Anfängerfreundlichkeit. Zudem noch einige Plugins
wie zum Beispiel "Autoclose" der Türen. 
Autostart der Öfen und Quarry nach dem Restart.
Es ist ein Levelsystem vorhanden, unteranderem ein Koordinatensystem.
Holz, Stein usw. lässt sich auf 5000 stacken.  
 
Wir sind gegen Adminabuse und halten uns strickt daran. 
 
 
TeamSpeak IP: 176.57.129.110 
Gerne könnt ihr bei Fragen oder Ähnlichem auf unserem TS vorbei schauen. 
 
 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
das ZZK-Team :-)


----------



## djrwx2016 (19. März 2016)

MoinMoin ! NEUER RUST SERVER mit VIP KIT kostenlos ! (Infos weiter unten)

Habe einen neuen Server für Rust Legacy angemietet (zunächst für 6Monate, danach mehr und [SIZE=10pt]*NUR FÜR ORIGINAL STEAM RUST LEGACY, *[/SIZE] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[SIZE=10pt]*KEINE gecrackten Clients!!!*[/SIZE] 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
VAC Secure ist ausgeschaltet, also wenn Ihr schoneinmal VAC gebannt worden seid, dann könnt Ihr trotzdem connecten.
Hier mal einige Infos zum Server:
RustaMania-Rust Legacy Server /Weapon Kit/4xGather/Kits/PvP/HomeSystem/Airdrops/AntiCheat/viele Plugins
[SIZE=14pt]*net.connect 85.114.153.211:10300*[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=10pt]Der Server ist ein HighPerformance Server mit reichlich Leistung und OHNE Lags.
Spieler ab 18 Jahren sind erwünscht.
Zum Server:[/SIZE]*
Sehr freundlicher und hilfsbereiter Admin.
NoWipe
24/7 KEINE Lags
Große Kits !
AntiCheat & Antiglitch
VAC SECURE AUSGESCHALTET

Tippe /kit vip für folgende Specials:

 

200 Wood Planks
200 Low Quality Metal
1 M4 and 1 M4 Blueprint
1 Bolt Action Rifle
1 Explosive Charge
1 Complete Kevlar Suit
5 Large Medi Kit
20 556 Ammo and 556 Ammo Blueprint

Tippe /kit bang für eine P250 mit Munition und 3 F1 Granaten

Kommandos :
KIT
TPR
SETHOME
PLAYERS
LOCATION
REMOVE
DOORSHARE
SHARE
FRIENDS
CLEARINV
und einige andere. Siehe /help

Würde mich über nette Mitspieler freuen ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Admin: McRustReloaded
[SIZE=12pt]net.connect 85.114.153.211:10300[/SIZE]


----------



## 0oDestinyo0 (1. April 2016)

[EU] The~expedition |Gatherx50|InstaCraft|kit|TP|Remove|Home|Shop|Clan|Level|Rank|
5 HOMEPOINTS 150x TP HOME & 150x TP TO PLAYER PER DAY

GatherManagerX50 SmeltX8 & Stack
REMOVE ONLY FROM BUILDER OR CLAN
PLAYERTRADE CLANS FRIENDS FRIENDLYFIRE & PM
LEVEL SYSTEM & RANK SYSTEM & SHOP
LONG DAY & SHORT NIGHT
AUTOMATIC DOORCLOSER & DAYVOTING
NOTIFIER LUSTYMAP SIGNARTIST REMOVE

SERVER TRAILER: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiAb-mauM5M&feature=youtu.be

Facebook group: https://www.facebook.com/%C2%BA%E0%B9%96%DB%A3%DB%9CDestiny-246195698746270/

Steam group: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/The-expedition
 

Ip 134.255.254.70:28132

Gerne auch deutsche Spieler


----------



## FrischePAD (30. Mai 2016)

www.Play-Rust.net [No Wips | IOMap | PvP]

 

Herzlich Willkomen,

 

erstmal vielen dank für euer Intresse.

Play-Rust.net ist eine neue entstehende Rust Community mit eigenen Server aber dazu gleich mehr.

Play-Rust.net hat Spieler mit reichlich erfahrung in Rust.

Wir stehen euch bezüglich der Rust Spielmechanik mit Rat und Tat zur Seite.

Habt Ihr fragen, wir werden Sie beantworten.

 

Unsere Community ist am 28.05.2016 Online gegangen. Es befinden sich folgende

bereiche noch im Aufbau:

 

Forum

Website

Teamspeak

 

Einige sachen sind schon Teilweise Online aber noch nicht komplet fertig, wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an der Fertigstellung.

 

Dementsprechend suchen wir noch Ehernamtliche Helfende Hände z.b als Moderatoren, VideoMaker ( Ingame ) und Autoren.

Kontakt: support@Play-rust.net

 

Unser Server hat momentan Platz für 200 Gamer bei einer Kartengröße von 4000.

Gespielt wird größtemteils PvP.

Unser Server wird aktiv von Mods und Admin gespielt, ohne Vorteile gegenüber anderen Gamer ( Fairplay ).

Wir versuchen alle Leute gleich zu behandeln ob Neuling oder Profigamer.

 

Server wird nur gewipt wenn es durch ein Rustupdate zwingend notwendig ist ( z.b bei Neue Spielinhalten ).

 

Der Server steht in Deutschland somit richten wir uns hier auch nach den Deutschengesetzen d.h.

Keine Rassistischen, Pornografische oder Radikalen äusserungen und natürlich auch keine beleidigungen.

Jegliche missachtung der Regeln wird mit einen direkten Ban bestraft!

Auch jegliche nutzung von Bots, Hacks oder anderen Programmen die Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern bringen werden mit einen Ban bestraft!

 

Server IP: 82.211.62.139

Port: 28015

 

Befehl Ingame über Konsole (F1) *client.connect 82.211.62.139:28015*

 

Kartendaten / Slotanzahl können sich nach einen notwendigen Wipe ändern.

 

Jeden Donerstag um 22:30Uhr wird ein Backup des Servers durchgeführt und ist für 10-15min nicht erreichbar.

Da hat jeder Rustgamer Zeit für ein Kaffe 

 

So ich glaube ich habe genug erzählt, vielleicht habe ich ja euer Intresse geweckt und würde mich freuen euch bei uns zu sehen.

 

Vielen Dank für eure Zeit.

Euer Play-Rust.net Team

 

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

 

www.Play-Rust.net [No Wips | IOMap | PvP]

Welcome,

First many thanks for your intrested.
Play-Rust.net is a new emerging Rust community with its own server but more on that later.
Play-Rust.net has players with ample experience in Rust.
We you are with respect to the Rust game mechanics with advice and practical help.
Did you ask, we will answer.

Our community has gone on 28.05.2016 Online. There are the following
areas still under construction:

forum
website
TeamSpeak

Some things are already partially online but not yet complet ready, we are working hard to finalize.

Accordingly, we are still looking rather Official Helping Hands e.g. as moderators, Video Maker (game) and authors.
Contact: support@Play-rust.net

Our server currently has room for 200 gamers at a card size of 4000th
Played is the largest part PvP.
Our server is actively played by Mods and Admin without advantages over other gamers (Fair Play).
We try all people equal treat whether novice or a pro gamer.

Server is only gewipt when it is absolutely necessary by a Rust Update (e.g. with new game content).

The server is located in Germany that is so we focus here even after the German laws
No racist, pornographic or radical manifestations and of course no insults.
Any disregard of the rules will be punished with a direct Ban!
Also, any use of bots, hacks or other programs will bring the advantage over other players punished with a ban!

Server IP: 82.211.62.139

Port: 28015

 

Ingame Console (F1) *client.connect 82.211.62.139:28015*

Map data / slot number may change after a necessary Wipe.

Every THURSDAY at 22: 30h, a backup of the server performed and can not be reached for 10-15min.
Since everyone has Rust Gamer time for a coffee

So I think I have told enough, maybe I aroused your intrested and would you be happy to see us.

Thank you for your time.
Your Play-Rust.net Team


----------



## Bibo-Bird (12. Juni 2016)

Guten Abend alle Zusammen,

 

Ich suche auf diesem Weg einige Leute um dem Server etwas leben einzuhauchen.

Der Server ist aufgesetzt wurden am 09.06.2016 also gerade einmal 3 Tage alt.

Das heißt ihr könnt euch in Ruhe alles zusammen sammeln, da noch nicht so viele Spieler auf dem Server spielen.

Zurzeit können erstmal "nur" 32 Leute auf dem Server spielen.

 

 

Zu dem Server was euch erwartet:

Der Name zuerst.

[GER] Bibo-Helmi Server-GatherManager-Easy Start-Kits-LVL-Map-Quickmelt-Treasure Hunting!-Stack

IP: 94.250.216.8

Im Spiel F1 -> net.connect "ServerIp"

 

Instant Craft

Viele Ressourcen können schneller abgebaut werden. Meist 2-fach. Das gewährt ein schnellen und einfachen Start auf dem Server.

Es gibt das Level System, Quicksmelt, einige Items wurde aufgestockt sodass man von einem Items mehr mitnehmen kann, sowie Kits sind auch vorhanden.

Das Clan System wurde heute nun auch hinzugefügt.

Teleport Plugin ist auch vorhanden.

Es gibt auch kleine Quests zu erledigen um ein paar kleine Rewards zu erlangen.

Sleepmode ist auch an.

Anfänger sind natürlich willkommen und werden kräftig unterstützt falls notwendig.

Zurzeit spielen meist 2-5 Spieler also ist noch eine Menge Platz auf dem Server und der Map. 

Server wird ständig verbessert und aktuell gehalten.

 

Zu dem haben wir (die Admins) einige Rätsel auf der Map versteckt, wenn man diesen folgt kann man ein kleinen Schatz mit etwas Loot finden, sowas wird immer erneuert sobald der Schatz gefunden wurde.

 

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch den Server schmackhaft machen und hoffe man sieht sich auf dem Server.

 

Grüße euer Bibo


----------



## JoshakaDonald (17. Juli 2016)

|GER|EU| Rostlaube |14.07 Wiped|x5+ZLevel|OneWipeMonthly|Events

 

 

Guten Tag, 
 
wir starten unseren neuen Rust Server Rostlaube. Wir haben es leid, dass Admins abusen und deswegen eröffnen wir unseren eigenen deutschen Rust Server. Es ist ein 100 Slot Server und läuft auf 16Gb Ram. Installierte Plugins sind unteranderem , Event, Gather und dayvote. Zurzeit spielen 25 Spieler auf dem Server und wir wollen eine gute Community aufbauen. Wir würden uns sehr über neue Mitspieler freuen. |GER|EU| Rostlaube |14.07 Wiped|x5+ZLevel|OneWipeMonthly|Events oder connect  31.214.240.66:28110 
 
LG Donald 
 
 
http://playrust.io/map/?31.214.240.66:28110


----------



## The-Umbrella-Expedit (31. Juli 2016)

Willkommen bei [DE]The Umbrella Expedition​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​*Kartengröße: 5000*
*Serverart:   PVP*​ ​*Wir begrüßen Euch herzlich auf unseren neuen Server.size*​*Wir sind eine kleine aber freundliche Community, 
die Lust am Spielen hat.*​ 

*Der Server wurde neu aufgesetzt und es ist noch Platz satt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die alten Spieler die nach und nach zurück finden 
sind freundlich und hilfsbereit, so wie ein Server auch sein sollte. 

Wir sind ein Modded Server mit einigen plugins die ich Euch gerne Vorstellen möchte.*


*-GatherManagerX5
-SmeltX8
-Stack 100000
-REMOVE ONLY FROM BUILDER OR CLAN
-PLAYERTRADE 
-CLANS 
-FRIENDS 
-FRIENDLYFIRE 
-PM SYSTEM
-LEVEL SYSTEM 
-RANK SYSTEM 
-INSTANDCRAFT
-LONG DAY & SHORT NIGHT
-AUTOMATIC DOORCLOSER 
-DAYVOTING
-NOTIFIER 
-LUSTYMAP 
-SIGNARTIST
-Door Share
-Automatic Build 
-Hunt RPG 
-Quests*​*-ServerRewards

Freuen uns über jeden der kommt.
Vorraussetzungen:
-geistige reife 
-Serverregeln befolgen
-Spaß am Spiel

IP: 134.255.231.235:27633

Freuen uns auf Euer Besuch*​


----------



## sh1ndy (30. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wir suchen für unseren GoFreaks server noch leute die mitspielen und lust auf Raiden und PVP haben


steamcommunity.com/groups/GofreaksRust


derzeit sind folgende plugins drauf


    Player Ranking,
    Kits,
    Stack Size Controller,
    ZLevels Remastered,
    QuickSmelt(test weise),
    LustyMap,
    Rust:IO Clans,
    BetterLoot,
    XpBooster for Rust
    GatherManager for Rust
    Crafting Controller for Rust
    Coptor Tracker for Rust
    Airdrop Extended for Rust
    Admin Panel for Rust
    Human NPC - Core for Rust
Entweder direkt: connect daenu.sytes.net:28015 oder über die Liste der Server: "Rustfreaks by Gofreaks.eu"


Ihr sucht zufällig auch einen Clan?

schaut doch mal vorbei gofreaks.eu/

Wir sehen und Shindy


----------



## FrischePAD (9. Oktober 2016)

[SIZE=36pt]_*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_
_*Liebe und Böse Rustler/in*_[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]hiermit stelle ich unsern neuen Rustserver vor Start 08.10.2016

Unser Rustserver ist zum größtenteil im Vanillasytle gehalten.[/SIZE]​
Wir haben aktiven Support, Admins tretten nur in erscheinung wenn es notwendig wird.
Jeder kann uns gerne Kontaktieren via Teamspeak/Facebook/steam oder einfach Ingame.
Neulingen bringen wir das Spielsystem gerne nähe.

Hier drüber könnt Ihr direkt Joinen: steam://connect/94.250.222.20:28015
Oder den Befehl " client.connect 94.250.222.20:28015 " über die Rustkonsole (Ingame F1) eingeben, ohne die ".​[SIZE=12pt]PlugIns:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]InfoPanel[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]- Anzeige von Helikopter, Airdrop, Radioaktivität, Serverzeit ect.
Death Notes
- Player / NPC kills
NoDecay
- Kein Gebäude zerfall
StartProtection
- Ersten 15min kein PvP möglich
Join Quit Msg
- Spieler anzeige Betretten/Verlassen des Servers[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Was uns auszeichnet[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]- Freier Teamspeak zugang[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]- Freundlicher Umgang
- Immer UpToDate
- Top Pings / NoLags
- Radioaktivität
- 24/7 Online[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Regeln (Kurzfassung)
- keine beleidigungen/rassistische/sexuellen Äußerrungen.
- Griefing ist Verboten
- Kein Cheating / Hacking / Exploiting[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]-...[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Wips[/SIZE]
*Alle 2 Wochen gibt es ein Map Wipe*
- Alle Gebäude und Gegenstände werden gelöscht
- Level bleibt erhalten

*Alle 4 Wochen (Facepunsh Update) ein Server Wipe*
- Alle Gebäude / Gegenstände und Level werden gelöscht

 ​Teamspeak: 94.250.222.150:10174
Steam: steamcommunity.com/groups/rust-blackout
Facebook: facebook.com/RustBlackout/
RustIO LiveMap: playrust.io/map/?Procedural%20&#8230;%20(94.250.222.20%3A28015)


----------



## Kaube (9. Januar 2017)

*[GER] Inselaffen stellen sich vor:*​ ​Wir, die Vaganten des Krieges(VdK), haben für euch am 06.01.2017
die Türen zu unserem neuen modifizierten Rust-Server geöffnet.​Unsere Motivation ist ganz einfach. Stell dir einmal vor:
Du hast ein Problem oder es ist Rust-Update - es ist jedoch kein Admin da.
Du bist auf einem deutschen Server - aber alles ist Englisch.
Du baust eine aufwändige Basis - es kommt ein unangekündigter Wipe.
Du spielst auf einem modifizierten Server - verändern tut sich aber nichts.
Du hast im 3. Anlauf wieder einen Nitrado-Server erwischt.

*   *Wir hatten das SATT!  

Mit der Erfahrung von einigen Gameservern, wie Arma 3-Altis Live/Epoch, Reign of Kings oder Day of Defeat
haben wir jetzt einen Rust-Rootserver mit folgenden Eckpunkten zusammengestellt:

*Mods (Auswahl):*
-Clan- und Freundschaftssystem
-Infopanel und Todesnachrichten
-Level-,Handels-, Ticket und Teleportiersystem
-abwechslungsreiche Quest
-BetterLoot, Anfängerschutz und Kits
-nützliches wie Friendly-Fire, Fadenkreuz, Wipe-Plan, Nacht überspringen, Fischfang,Autodoor

*Anpassungen:*
-x2 Rohstoffe sammeln
-Loot von Airdrop und Kisten
-Mods komplett deutsch übersetzt
-Inventarstapel, Karte und Infopanel angepasst
-autom. Beschädigen ungenutzer Gegenstände (wie Lagerfeuer) und einfachste Holzwände

*Technische Daten:*
Servername: Inselaffen
IP: 188.68.39.145 Port: 28015
--> F1: *client.connect 188.68.39.145:28015* <--
Map: 7231 mit der Größe 6000 (Standard 4000)
Slots: unbegrenzt (derzeit max. 60)
Serverperformance: Dedicated Root mit Xeon E5 - 12GB RAM und SSD

*Must-Haves:*
-Forum/Discord/Portal (ähnlich TS3, Clan-TS nicht ohne weiteres zugänglich)
-Events, die den Tag neben dem Alltag spannend machen

*Philosophie:*
Sofern es die Situation zulässt, ist RP wünschenswert. Aus der Erfahrung heraus
ist das in Rust nur selten möglich. Deshalb sind wir "auf dem Papier" ein PvP-Server.

*NoGo´s:*
-Beleidigungen, Werbung oder Spam im Sidechat oder per PM
-Cheats, Bugusing und alles, was Vorteile verschafft.
-ausnutzen von Admin-Rechten (transparent, Mitteilung im Sidechat)

*Ansprechpartner:*
-Cole, Kaube, R3eaper oder Mitglieder von VdK

Wir freuen uns, dich vielleicht schon bald auf unseren Server begrüßen zu dürfen.
Für Fragen stehe ich zur Verfügung.​


----------



## network-gamer (6. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen,

in dieser kleinen Vorstellung möchten wir dir unseren Server gerne näher bringen.
Unser Rust Server ist nun seid einer Woche im Rennen und hat nun die letzen feinschliffe bekommen um offiziell unter dem Namen "[DE]DEINE DEUTSCHE RUST COMMUNITY (VANILLA)" zu starten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir bieten:

Vanilla Rust Server



Aktive und erreichbare Admins und Moderatoren

Admins/Mods sind gleichgestellt mit Spielern

Eine Webseite mit Rust eigenem Bereich

Eigener Discord Server

Clans/Gruppen mit 4 oder mehr Mitgliedern bekommen einen eigenen Discord-Channel

ab 8+ Mitgliedern Discord Rang und eigener Bereich im Forum.

(Mehr Infos auf der webseite )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
 

*Base des Monats 
Es wird eine Base des Monats gewählt die anhand von Sicherheit und Kreativität.
Der Gewinner bekommt nach den Wipe einen Startbonus (z.b. Blueprints oder Rohstoffe)*
 

*Airdrops
ab 1 User.

Schnitzeljagt
Es wird eine kleine Base oder Kiste auf der Map versteckt und ihr müsst anhand von hinweisen
die Base oder Kiste finden um an den Loot zu kommen. PvP ist dabei erlaubt, sonst wäre es ja langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Server Info:

Rust Server IP: *31.214.199.160:28015

*Map Size: 6000

Auto update force Wipe


Anzahl der Slots: 50

Administrator: network-gamer & Mr.MO*




 
 

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kontakt:

Discord https://discord.gg/D7T8wfV

Webseite: http://network-gamer.de/

Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/groups/Deine-Deutsche-Rust-Community*


----------



## Tannenbusch (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

 

wir suche auf diesem Weg noch ein paar nette Leute die bei uns ein bischen Rusten möchten.

Wir sind noch ein Recht junger Server knapp 1 Woche alt daher sind wir noch eine kleine Community (~10Leute), (zwischen 25-31Jahren).

Da wir noch recht neu sind, sind wir auch noch offen für wünsche an Plugins oder andere Ideen oder auch an Kretik.

 

Folgende Plugins sind bereits instaliiert:

 

AutoDoors,
Backpacks,
Clans,
ConnectMessages,
CraftingController,
DeathNotes,
EasyAirdrop,
EnhancedHammer,
GatherControl,
GatherManager,
HeliControl,
InfoPanel,
KillInfo,  
NoFuelRequirements,
NoGiveNotices,
NoWorkbench,
NTeleportation,
QuickSmelt,
RecycleManager,
RemoverTool
SimpleLoot,
SkipNightVote,
StackSizeController,
Trade,
UGather
WelcomeTP

 

Kits kommen auch noch dazu.

 

Zum Loot ist etwas erhöht aber nicht übertrieben, genauso mit der Abbaurate.

 

Wenn DU Lust hast mal vorbei zu schauen dann drück einfach im Rust Hauptmenü F1 und dann gib

 

client.connect 94.250.216.10:28015 ein.

 

vielleicht bis bald


----------



## RapTixLP (1. März 2019)

Tomorrowland Stalkers !
 
 
Dieser Server soll zum Spaß dienen. Ihr solltet schnell ein Haus gebaut haben und könnt euch dann schon zum raiden und PvP vorbereiten.
Es wird in naher Zukunft viele Events geben und noch vieles mehr!
Der Server ist noch ganz am Anfang, doch sind wir dabei neue Plugins drauf zu spielen, so das der Spiel spaß nie verloren geht.
Sollte ein Event beginnen, so werdet ihr eure Waffen leider zuhause lassen müssen. =)
Es gibt aktive Admins die für jede frage für euch da sind !
 
Servername: [EU/GER] Tomorrowland Stalkers !
Server-IP:  5.1.81.47:28088
 
 
Fakten:
 
 
Map Größe beträgt 4000.
 
Radioaktivität an.
 
Server Restarts 07:00 Uhr
 
Langsamer Zerfall der Basis.
 
Erst einmal KEINE Wipes!
 
Gruppengrößen noch Unbegrenzt. 
 
Für das Voten des Servers gibt es einen Supply Drop!
 
Für mehr spiel spaß gibt es Events.
 
Regeln: Kein Mobbing, Kein Rassismus, Nicht zu sehr aufregen, Respektiere deine Mitspieler.
 
Teamspeak 3: 46.20.46.66:10086
 
 
 
Plugins:
 
15x Gather, Kits, Teleportation, Remover, VoteDay, Tickets, ZLevel, Skins,QuickSmelt,VoteDay and more ....
 
 
 
 
 
Wir sehen uns online auf Tomorrowland Stalkers!
 
Beste Grüße: RapTixLP
 
 
 
 
 
- ENGLISH VERSION BELOW -
___________________________________
 
 
Tomorrowland Stalkers! : this server is focused on pvp and raiding.There will be many events in the near future and much more.The server is still in its infancy, but we're about to play new plugins on it so the game fun never gets lost.
This server is NOT pay to win, no one has any advantage over anyone in terms of kits, plugins etc. . The server exist since 2019.
If an event starts you will have to leave your weapons at home. =)
Join and have much Fun 
There are active admins for every question for you !!!!!
 
 
 
 
Server name: [EU/GER] Tomorrowland Stalkers !
Server IP:   5.1.81.47:28088
 
 
 
Facts:
 
 
Map size 4000
 
radiation on
 
Server Restarts 7 AM
 
First of all, NO Wipes!
 
Group sizes are still unlimited.
 
For more fun there are events.
 
Slow decay of the base.
 
Supply drops for voting!
 
Rules: No griefing, no racism or racial slurs, dont be toxic, respect your fellow player
 
Teamspeak 3: 46.20.46.66:10086
 
 
 
 
 
 
Plugins:
 
15x Gather, Kits, Teleportation, Remover, Tickets, ZLevel, Skins ,VoteDay, QuickSmelt and more ....
 
 
 
See you online on Tomorrowland Stalkers!


----------



## Gr33NMonst3R (18. Januar 2021)

[GER/ENG] RustScientists | Solo/Duo/Trio | Noobfriendly | Small Map

 

ENG

 

Hello guys, I just wiped my server two days ago feel free to join  Every Two Weeks or earlier Wipe.

IP: 84.157.40.100:28015
Hostname: [GER/ENG] RustScientists | Solo/Duo/Trio | Noobfriendly | Small Map

About the server:


small active group of players / community
active admins

1800 size map

mostly vanilla settings / some small changes and event times

Rules:

 

-German and English only in the chat

-Group limit (online & offline): max 3 people together

-No alliances allowed

-No spam, racism: be respectful and friendly

-No advertisement allowed

-No bug using, exploiting, glitching, scripting or hacking allowed

-Stream Sniping not allowed

-No Griefing

-Doors must be removed after Raid

-Give Noobs a Chance

 

You'll find the Server in the Community Section btw.

Have Fun ! I'm happy about every new player !

 

GER

 

Hallo Leute, ich habe gerade meinen Server vor zwei Tagen gewiped.

IP: 84.157.40.100:28015

Hostname: [GER / ENG] RustScientists | Solo / Duo / Trio | Noobfriendly | Small Map

Über den Server:


kleine aktive Spielergemeinde / Community
aktive Administratoren
Kartengröße 1800
meistens Vanilleeinstellungen / einige kleine Änderungen bei Events (wie Airdrop, Patrolheli)
 

Regeln:

 

-Deutsch und Englisch nur im Chat

-Gruppenlimit (online & offline): maximal 3 Personen zusammen

-Keine Allianzen erlaubt

-Kein Spam, Rassismus: Seien Sie respektvoll und freundlich

-Keine Werbung erlaubt

-Kein Fehler beim Verwenden, Ausnutzen, Glitching, Scripting oder Hacken erlaubt

-Stream Sniping nicht erlaubt

-Kein Griefen

-Eigene Türen müssen nach dem Raid entfernt werden

-Gibt Noobs eine Chance

 

Ihr findet den Server übrigens im Community-Bereich.

Habe Spaß ! Ich freue mich über jeden neuen Spieler!


----------



## aton0001 (5. Februar 2021)

*Funktionierender No Wipe Server (wurde auch erfolgreich getestet):*

 

Basen bleiben nach dem offiziellen Wipe bestehten.

 

 

[SIZE=11pt]Willkommen! Der Server bietet folgende Features:[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=11pt]+ kein Wipe: Zurückgesetzt wird offiziell immer am ersten Donnerstag jeden Monats, daher[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]sperren wir den Server jeweils von etwa Mittwochmorgen bis Freitagabend zum[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]Sichern und Wiederherstellen -> Schrank (TC) erforderlich, Objekte weiter außerhalb[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]des Fundaments sowie das Inventar werden nicht berücksichtigt.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=11pt]+ kein Decay: Eine Base zerfällt nicht und der Schrank (TC) verbraucht keine Ressourcen.[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=11pt]+ kein offline Raid: Offline-Schutz für den Erbauer einer Base für max. 25 Tage,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]ab 10 Minuten nach Logout.[/SIZE]

 
aToN0001#4239
 

http://discord.gebechert.de/


----------



## rustalavista (6. Februar 2021)

*Über uns / Über den Server*

 

eVocati ist eine Community die seit 2006 besteht und viele Genre von Spielen abdeckt.

Mit RUST haben wir den ersten Kontakt im Jahr 2013 zum Release gehabt.

Da wir für jedes Spiel was wir gerne Spielen und wo es Serversoftware gibt, immer einen eigenen Server stellen, haben wir das auch bei RUST getan. Wir benutzen dafür immer einen physikalischen ROOT Server.

 

Unserer Sponsor stellt den Server und Verwaltet diesen auch. Wir haben auf diesem dann Moderadtorrechte nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Denn wer kennt es nicht, man will eine entspannte Runde zocken und dann kommt der Admin und benutzt seine Rechte für seinen Vorteil oder auch einfach nur zum Spaß.

 

_Hier also ein paar Informationen zum Server:_

 


Vanilla Decay

Vanilla Loot

Kartengröße 6000

Aktiver Support über unseren TeamSpeak Server

Wipe jeden 1. im Monat oder bei großem Update

Community Server

Slots 120

Chatsprache ist Deutsch / Englisch

 

Wir wollen alle unseren Spaß haben daher sollte jeder wissen das es wenig Sinn macht mit Fullgear andere Gamer die jetzt Nackig von einem Bär verfolgt werden noch den Rest zu geben, außer es trifft den Bären . Kurz und Knapp spielt Fair.

 

*Ist der Server für Dich etwas?*

 


Wenn du Rust das erste mal spielst,

dann Join Us.


Du kennst das Spiel aber hattest eine längere Auszeit,

dann Join Us.


Du willst mit deinen Freunden oder auch alleine nach der Schule oder der Arbeit einfach nur zocken,

dann Join Us.

 

*Was wollen Wir.*

 


Sei kein Idiot.

Ein freundliches Miteinander ist nicht schwer.

Rust spielen wie es die Entwickler angedacht haben.

Habt Spaß.

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Wo findet ihr den Server?*

 

G


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eht auf Community und gibt in der Suche Rusta ein.

 

Oder drückt im Spielmenu die F1 Taste und gibt folgendes ein:

*client.connect 217.79.189.128:28015 *

bestätigt die Eingabe mit Enter und ihr connected.

 

*Hier könnt Ihr Uns erreichen?*

 

Unserer Community Teamspeak:

Serveradresse: evocati.de:6666


----------



## lootgaming (8. März 2021)

Moin liebe Community,

wir möchten euch rechtherzlich auf unseren Server einladen.
Wir haben eine wachsende bleibende Spielerzahl und aktive Admins und Moderatoren.

Discord: lootgaming.eu/discord

Raids:
● Raidzeiten: 14 Uhr bis 24 Uhr - Raids müssen bis 01:00 Uhr vollendet sein.
● Raid times: 2pm to 0am - Raid must be completed by 1am.(GMT+1/Berlin)
● Griefen ist verboten. (Nimmt nur das aus den Kisten was ihr braucht, wirft nichts auf den Boden um es despawnen zu lassen!)
● Griefing is forbidden. (Take only what you need from the boxes, don't throw anything on the ground to make it despawn!)

Teams:
● Maximale Teamgroesse 5 Spieler. Dies ist immer einzuhalten!
● Groups to be capped to 5 players. This also includes that no group larger than 5 players can roam the map together.

Last Wipe: 07/03 (7th March)
Next Wipe: 14/03 (14th March) (Full-Wipe)

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lootgaming (12. März 2021)

lootgaming schrieb:


> Moin liebe Community,
> 
> wir möchten euch rechtherzlich auf unseren Server einladen.
> Wir haben eine wachsende bleibende Spielerzahl und aktive Admins und Moderatoren.
> ...


Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

heute 12.03.21 um 15 Uhr machen wir einen full-wipe.

Wir freuen uns auf viele neue und alte Spieler.

Also bis Gleich
Euer Lenny


----------



## Scylla292 (23. April 2021)

Willkommen bei einfach nur Rusten, wir sind neu dabei und Anfängerfreundlich momentan sind ca. 10-12 Leute aktiv dabei!
Die Ersten Spieler auf dem Server bekommen einen 7 Reihen Rucksack (normal 3) und einen eigenen Recycler geschenkt, einfach im DC unter Tickets den Ingame Namen reinschreiben: https://discord.gg/3bXmT4tf


- Wipe alle 2 Wochen!
- Anti Offline Raidschutz ( 1H Offline hat man für 12H 100% Schutz seiner Basis)
- Kits mit /kit
- Vote mit Belohnungen mit /vote
- Kurze Nächte (55 min Tag / 5 min Nacht)
- Base Decay 50% weniger
- 3x Gather, Mining 2x (Sulfur 1,5x)
- 2x Scrap
- Loot+
- Clan Mode
- Stacksize erhöht (Stapelgrößen stark erhöht)
- Quick Smelt (schnelleres schmelzen)
- Backpacks (Konsole mit F1 öffnen und eingeben: "bind b backpack.open" und du kannst ihn mit b öffnen)
- Furnace Splitter
- Remover Tool
- Kill Feed
- Info Panel (Infos wie Uhrzeit, Anzahl der Spieler und vieles mehr)
- Vehicle Shop mit /buy (Kauf dir gegen Scrap Fahrzeuge)
- DT Events auf der Karte ( /dtd für mehr Infos )
- Admin Shop
- u.v.m siehe Discord

 

 
Auf den Server kommt ihr mit client.connect 195.4.104.88:28015
 
oder ihr sucht ihn einfach unter: einfach nur Rusten 3x Anfänger/Clans/Vehicle/fullWipe 18.04


----------



## zockerecke-net (8. Mai 2021)

*RUSTSERVER VORSTELLUNG*
*Zockerecke.net (DE/EU) [Team-Size: 1-6] Vanilla x2 | Aktive Admins | Clans | Plugins [Next Wipe: 13.05]*

_Liebe Rust Community,_
 
Unser *Rust Server Zockerecke.net* bietet euch neben dem *klassischen PVP & PVE* mit *allen verfügbaren Monumenten*, auch *zahlreiche Events*, *Gungames, PvP&PVE-Arenen* und sogar ein *Rocket-League Stadion*!
 
*Regelmäßige Specials*, eine *tolle Community* aber auch unser *freundliches und aktives Adminteam* garantieren euch *Spielspaß, Action*, ein *faires Gameplay *sowie *reichlich Abwechslung*.

Ebenfalls bieten wir *praktische Plugins & Features*, welche stetig von unserem *eigenen Entwicklerteam* weiterentwickelt werden!
Dies steigert das *Spielerlebnis* sowie die *Individualität unseres Serverkonzeptes* erheblich, *OHNE dabei das Rust-Feeling und Spielgeschehen aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringen.*
 
 
Unsere *äußerst nette und hilfsbereite Community* sorgen neben unserem *erfahrenen Serverteam* dafür, dass sich auch *Anfänger* auf unserem Server *wohl fühlen* und einen *reibungslosen *aber auch *erfahrungsreichen Einstieg* ins Spiel erleben können.
Unterstützt wird dies durch unser *unkompliziertes und umfangreiches Regelwerk*, welches regelmäßig optimiert wird und zum *positiven Spielerlebniss* beiträgt!
 
*Gemeinsam mit den Spielern* arbeiten wir intensiv daran, *das Serverkonzept auszubauen* und nach *Wünschen der Community* zu gestalten um weiterhin eine *abwechslungsreiche und spannende Plattform* für alle Rust Spieler bieten zu können.
 
Auf *Unserem Discord (dc.zockerecke.net)* sowie Ingame, finden *regelmäßig Umfragen* zum *Serverkonzept, Plugins und zukünftigen Maps* statt!
_Dies bietet euch die Chance, aktiv über die Zukunft des Servers mitzuentscheiden!_
 
*Neugierig geworden? Worauf wartest du? Ab auf den Server! [NEXT WIPE: 13.05.2021]*
 
*Weitere Informationen findet ihr auf unserem Discord-Server und unserer Website!*
 
Discord: dc.zockerecke.net
Website: zockerecke.net
*Direct Connect:*
_*CONNECT RUST.ZOCKERECKE.NET:28015*_
*(DRÜCKE Ingame F1 -> CONSOLE & FÜGE DIESEN TEXT EIN!)*
 
 
*Liebe Grüße und wir sehen uns auf dem Server,*
*euer Zockerecke.net Serverteam*


----------



## Shifty1 (8. Mai 2021)

[DE] Altenheim anfängerfreundlich 1/3 Upkeep

*Moin,
Bock auf einen Rust Server mit 1/3 Upkeep ?
Auf zum Altenheim.
Plugins:
Sil (Bilder hochladen)
Skins (viele bereits vorhanden)
Nette Leute, entspannte Atmosphäre und bei Fragen sind eigentlich immer alle Hilfsbereit.
PVP sowie PVE.
70 Plätze vorhanden.

Full Wipe war gerade eben, Map wipe 27.05 20:00, wipe Event 18:00.

client.connect 144.76.109.89:28055 oder sucht nach dem Altenheim unter modded*


----------



## Lor3nz (7. August 2021)

Warnung: Der Admin dieses Servers (shuntor sein Name) missbraucht seine Admin Kräfte schon seit längerem jedoch waren bisher nur Vermutungen da.

 

Seit gestern haben wir aber live gesehen, wie peinlich er sie benutzt.

Regeln kurz erklärt:

-PvE Server (kein Player DMG)

-Events wie locked crates bewacht von KI

-Looting erlaubt sofern Kisten/Türen nicht abgeschlossen oder offen

-Mini geht nicht kaputt aber kann geklaut werden sofern ohne Lizenz.

 

Szenario:

Ich und mein Mitspieler machen eine Crate, daneben ein Haus (keiner weiss wem dieses Haus gehört)

Während wir die Crate machen öffnet sich die Tür und diese Person versucht mitzumischen um die Crate zu kriegen. Auf einmal bemerken wir einen mini der vorher nicht dort stand, also rennen wir hin, die Person versteckt sich.

Wir prüfen ob der mini geklaut werden kann (er kann)

Folglich rushen die Guards in unsere Richtung wir rennen wieder weg da es zu viele sind und wir keine Deckung haben.

Als wir wegrennen versucht dieser Spieler in den Mini zu steigen und wegzufliegen, dumm jedoch da die Guards da stehen und ihn innert 5seconds killen.

Wir schleichen uns langsam wieder ran nachdem die Guards resetet haben und versuchen den mini + Spieler zu looten. Aber der Mini war weg, der Spieler war komplett nackt am Boden, nur ein Fenster war im Inventar noch.

Wir rennen ein Stück weg und machen die Crate zu ende.

Als die Crate von uns gecleart wurde und die Zeit runter läuft spawnen auf einmal 15 Zombies (was nicht normal ist und nicht einfach passiert), wir rennen ein Stück weg und killen alle. Während dieser Zeit kommt dieser gleiche Spieler (shuntor) klaut die Crate und verschwindet auf einmal.

Da nach dieser ganzen Aktion wir gesehen haben das er cheatet , wollen wir gehen von diesem Spot, schreiben aber im Chat wie peinlich die Aktion von Ihm ist.

während wir weg fahren mit einem Zug der da steht, bleibt der Zug auf einmal stehen, ich prüfe den Tank, auf einmal leer.

Um uns herum wieder knapp 20 Zombies gespawnt. Da das Geräusch hörbar war vom Tank davor wussten wir das Shuntor wie gerade eben schon seinen Körper im stealth gelootet hat, nun auch den fuel-tank im stealth lootet damit wir nicht wegkommen. Wir rennen weg und töten wieder alle Zombies.

 

Wir haben anschliessend im Chat geschrieben das er so schlecht ist und seine Admin-Tools abusen muss damit er nicht verliert und seine Ehre behält.

Lächerlichste daran folgt anschliessend, er gibt es im Chat öffentlich zu und ändert unsere ingame Server Namen in lächerliche Namen wie "miss marple" weil er nach 2 Versuchen mit Admin Tools uns nicht killen konnte.

 

Fazit:

Dieser Admin ist so schlecht, seit vorsichtig und meidet diesen Server , heute beim Einloggen war man auf einmal Tod obwohl man in der Base ausgeloggt hat und alle Türen/wände geschlossen sind.

 

 

Worst Admin EU

 

![PVE] WARNING! There are Zombies

 

https://rust-servers.net/server/159797/


----------



## zockerecke-net (25. Oktober 2021)

*RUSTSERVER VORSTELLUNG*

Zockerecke.net
 
Liebe Rust Community,
Unser Rust Server Zockerecke.net bietet euch neben dem klassischen PVP & PVE mit allen verfügbaren Monumenten, auch zahlreiche Events, Gungames, PvP&PVE-Arenen und sogar ein Rocket-League Stadion!
 
Regelmäßige Specials, eine tolle Community aber auch unser freundliches und aktives Adminteam garantieren euch Spielspaß, Action, ein faires Gameplay sowie reichlich Abwechslung. Ebenfalls bieten wir praktische Plugins & Features, welche stetig von unserem eigenen Entwicklerteam weiterentwickelt werden!
Dies steigert das Spielerlebnis sowie die Individualität unseres Serverkonzeptes erheblich, OHNE dabei das Rust-Feeling und Spielgeschehen aus dem Gleichgewicht zu bringen.
 
Unsere äußerst nette und hilfsbereite Community sorgen neben unserem erfahrenen Serverteam dafür, dass sich auch Anfänger auf unserem Server wohl fühlen und einen reibungslosen aber auch erfahrungsreichen Einstieg ins Spiel erleben können.
Unterstützt wird dies durch unser unkompliziertes und umfangreiches Regelwerk, welches regelmäßig optimiert wird und zum positiven Spielerlebniss beiträgt!
 
Gemeinsam mit den Spielern arbeiten wir intensiv daran, das Serverkonzept auszubauen und nach Wünschen der Community zu gestalten um weiterhin eine abwechslungsreiche und spannende Plattform für alle Rust Spieler bieten zu können.
 
Auf Unserem Discord (dc.zockerecke.net) sowie Ingame, finden regelmäßig Umfragen zum Serverkonzept, Plugins und zukünftigen Maps statt!
Dies bietet euch die Chance, aktiv über die Zukunft des Servers mitzuentscheiden! Ebenfalls habt ihr die Möglichkeit dort einen eigenen Clan Channel zu erstellen!
 
Neugierig geworden? Worauf wartest du? Ab auf den Server!

Weitere Informationen findet ihr auf unserem Discord-Server und unserer Website!
Discord: dc.zockerecke.net
Website: zockerecke.net
 
 
[DE|GER|EU] ZOCKERECKE | STARTER | PVP | Anfängerfreundlich
> Server IP: `rust.zockerecke.net:28015`
> Steam Connect: steam://connect/rust.zockerecke.net:28015
> Rust Direct Connect: `F1`->`connect rust.zockerecke.net:28015`
 
*Liebe Grüße und wir sehen uns auf dem Server,*
*euer Zockerecke.net Serverteam*


----------

